# MAR/APR 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX.......Part 2



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for March and April 2WW Testers.....Part 2 

Everyone welcome to join in for chat and support.....just
say Hi on the thread and I'll add you to the list 

 Loads of love and luck 

      ​



Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

tissyblue,1 Mar,ICSI, 
mrsdavies,1 Mar,, 
annie.m,2 Mar,IVF, 
JoUSA,2 Mar,FET, 
Just_me,2 Mar,IVF, 
Penpot,2 Mar,IVF, 
Maybemummy,3 Mar,IVF, 
DK,3 Mar,Clom, 
trinity,3 Mar,FET, 
pandy,4 Mar,IVF, 
TWINKLYEYES,4 Mar,, 
boxerbabes,5 Mar,IVF, 
Kerryann S,5 Mar,ICSI, 
Chimpy,6 Mar,ICSI, 
Kushtaka,6 Mar,ICSI, 
Jazz 'N' Dylan,7 Mar,ICSI, 
Gingerpud,7 Mar,ICSI, 
Carrie D,7 Mar,IVF, 
koolkap,8 Mar,IUI, 
claire2000,9 Mar,ICSI, 
dezert72,10 Mar,IUI, 
ernie,10 Mar,FET, 
vikki75,11 Mar,FET, 
AnneS,11 Mar,ICSI, 
fingers xed,11 Mar,IVF, 
vic2207,11 Mar,ICSI, 
KtH,11 Mar,ICSI, 
my time,11 Mar,IUI, 
janecara,11 Mar,IVF, 
northernmonkey,11 Mar,IUI, 
Jomag,12 Mar,ICSI, 
jess4zak,12 Mar,IUI, 
Clare the minx,13 Mar,IVF, 
yogagirl,13 Mar,ICSI, 
Littlelambxx,13 Mar,IVF, 
Olismum,13 Mar,ICSI, 
Rachel78,14 Mar,IVF, 
melanieb,14 Mar,ICSI, 
amyclare,14 Mar,ICSI, 
KittyCartier,14 Mar,ICSI, 
Bhopes,14 Mar,FET, 
Redjodie,15 Mar,IVF, 
ClaireyFairy,15 Mar,IUI, 
SuzieE,16 Mar,ICSI, 
alison K,16 Mar,IUI, 
naneal,16 Mar,ICSI, 
briggy007,16 Mar,, 
moby,16 Mar,IVF, 
Chedza,16 Mar,ICSI, 
Chilli Pepper,16 Mar,,  
louielou,17 Mar,IVF, 
dragonfly151,17 Mar,FET, 
Lisa16,17 Mar,IUI
joe71,17 Mar,ICSI, 
dtw01,17 Mar,, 
braided beauty,17 Mar,IVF, 
roobie,17 Mar,IVF, 
babybluz,18 Mar,FET, 
sweetmama,19 Mar,FET, 
Mannys Bird,20 Mar,ICSI,  
MrsBrown,20 Mar,IUI, 
SallyC76,20 Mar,IVF
YELLOWBELL,20 Mar,IVF, 
Lisa72,21 Mar,,
Munchkins,22 Mar,IVF, 
mrsmac,23 Mar,FET, 
vjk,23 Mar,IVF, 
minette,23 Mar,FET, 
Little Pearl,24 Mar,IUI, 
KirstyLouise,24 Mar,ICSI, 
princess30,24 Mar,ICSI, 
Moraki,24 Mar,FET, 
OZNOB,25 Mar,FET, 
Caz.s,25 Mar,FET, 
ranweli,25 Mar,ICSI, 
ninda,25 Mar,FET, 
sar w,26 Mar,FET,
waitingpatiently,27 Mar,IUI, 
Corrinann,27 Mar,IVF, 
Lynschez,27 Mar,IUI, 
Roxy x,27 Mar,ICSI, 
MISSH,27 Mar,, 
GRUNK,27 Mar,,
Wraakgodin,27 Mar,, 
carnivaldiva,28 Mar,IVF, 
Hayleigh,29 Mar,ICSI, 
jewels28,29 Mar,Clom, 
sjane1,30 Mar,IUI, 
jen83,30 Mar,IVF, 
lizzie lou,30 Mar,ICSI
lyons401,30 Mar,ICSI, 
elliele,30 Mar,ICSI, 
odriscde01,31 Mar,FET, 
sandee2002,31 Mar,ICSI, 
DK,31 Mar,Clom, 
egg and chips,31 Mar,, 




Much love, Lizzy xxx​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Bhopes* ~ oh hun, so so sorry.....take good care of yourself 

*Amy* ~ i'm sorry for your news too......many hugs 

*Karen* ((((hugs))))

*Joe* ~ you've still got a couple of days hun......everything crossed for you  

*Sally* ~ i'd carry on hun certainly at least until you can call your clinic.....how are you doing now hun  

Hi *Vjk, Lisa, dtw01, Roxy, Ranweli, Munchkins and Braided beauty* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck       

*Chedza* ~ congratulations......have a very happy and healthy 8/9 months 

*Suzie* ~ congratulations to you too....fabulous 

*Littlelamb* ~ fab to put your BFP up at last....congratulations 

*Redjodie* ~ wow, another BFP!! Congratulations to you too hun 

Hello to everyone else, hope you have all had a good weekend. Lots of luck to everyone testing tomorrow...there's a few of you       

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## SallyC76 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi Lizzy.  

Im now having a full  ..   .  I called the clinic and paged the doctor at about 12pm and they have still not got back to me  .

sorry for the TMI but my bleed is very dark brown nearly black. and the pain is so intense   is this the norm

absolutely devistated 

Much Love.

Sally.


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Sally,

Sending you big    , ring the clinic again, sometimes they need reminding!

Hope they get back to you soon

Here if you want to talk x


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Sally - thinking about you xxxx AF (if it is AF) might be heavy due to drugs that bulid lining up and may be balck because it is not new blood ie it is bllod that has been building up for a while ? Im not sure - def call clinic back xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Corrin 


Corrin x


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Sally I'm so sorry,  
have you taken any paracetamol?
I cant help with if its normal, but i hope the pain eases soon  
Thats awful that the clinic have not got back to you, hope they ring soon xx


----------



## braided beauty (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi SALLY,

Really sorry to hear about the pain your going through. Just keep trying the clinic, they should have got back to you by now. 



xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Sally ~ do call the clinic back hun, they really should have got back to you 

Take care hun 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I was a very very naughty girl this weekend and decided to do a test way too early......
So i dip the HPT and put it in the box, we all sat round and waited the 5 mins. I removed it and my heart sunk only one line, everyone was just silent, then i see a very very faint second line and was trying to tell DH and DD but i could hardly get the words out. 
They were not convinced by the hardly there line, so i march over to tescos and buy a clear blue digital and re do the test......it said pregnant 1-2 weeks  
DH is in shock still, well i think i am too, i know its early to be too excited but i cant help it.

BB xxx


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Congrats babybluz!!


----------



## braided beauty (Jan 29, 2009)

hi babybluz.

That's fantastic news!!

You are brave.. im petrofied of testing early. Have you had any symptoms? When is your otd?[fly]


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

OTD is wed the 18th
I have had AF like pains on and off, had spotting 6 and 7 DPO and am so hungry.


----------



## braided beauty (Jan 29, 2009)

Well congratulations, and the best of luck 4 the next 9 months hun.

bb xxxx


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Congrats babybluz - great news  

 Sally, keep on at the clinic, it's really frustrating when they don't call you back.

Well, my first ever 2ww isn't going too well.  did my pregynl injection today, but later on when me n DH were   there was a lot of blood -not really a good sign eh?  Going to see if it stops but if not will ring clinic tomorrow as I'm supposed to do another jab Wednesday, but doesn't seem much point at the minute.  Has this ever happened to anyone else?  Feeling a bit   at the moment.

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow   

And hope everyone else has had a lovely weekend.

Lyns x x


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

hi
good luck to all those testing this week xxx


----------



## Munchkins (Jul 17, 2008)

Fingers crosssed for you Lynschez, hope things are Ok for you both  

Congratulations to all the BFP's.....

...and thanks for the positive vibes and comments - reading people's news and comments is helping to get through the madness of the 2ww. I am so tempted to test early, but after reading the threads will try to hang on as log as poss (OTD 22nd!), despite this being the 3rd time the wait this time is far worse than the other times..
Had a few twinges in the first few days, but no spotting, no other signs...fingers crossed....

Good Luck to everyone,
Munchkins


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Morning All,

BBluz - Cautious Congrats to you, only two more sleeps to your OTD!!   Only one more for me! xx

Good luck to todays testers!   

DF x


----------



## YELLOWBELL (Jan 23, 2009)

hi guys

on sat felt like it was all over convinced af was coming but yesterday and this morning was really positive, sort of felt pregnant dont know. took test this morning naughtily and got a bfp 1-2 weeks, not sure to trust though as otd not till friday and thinking possibly hcg injection still in system which i had on 5th march, now the 16th 11 days after. so want to get excited, but will be devastated if it is a false positive.


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Morning All

Yellowbell I so pray tht it is a BFP but the shot can stay in your system until 14 days later but i am sure its is a BFP   

Alison  It really is devastating 

Dragonfly Good luck for tommorrow

Muchkins I agree this 2ww is by far worse than my first one I think its because I had hope and I now know what BFN feel like but I am sure it will be our year this year 

Lynschez I would call your clinic and see what they say Good luck 

Babybluz Huge Congrate here to a healthy and happy 8 months 

Sally Have you called the clinic back I am thinking of you   

Well I went round my best mates house yesterday afternoon the one who announced she is trying last christmas and lo and behold she come out with Ive got something to tell you and yes shes preggers. I am really pleased for her but a little bit says why cant it be that easy for me. She was really nice about it and she kinds guessed that I am going through tx again as I cant lie and all she said that lets pray that we can both go through this together. We been mates wince we were 3 and we are like family.

Well the pains keep coming now slightly on the left they are like a stitch did anyone else have this I am starting to loose all PMA and this 2ww is going really slow. I keep talking to my bean when I start to think it has failed but I really need to know either way.

OTD isnt until a week on wed I dunno how I am going to survive

Thanks all for listening to me whinge

Caz.s xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Morning Ladies

Congrats to all those that got their BFP's this morning   to those with BFN's

Alison   so sorry, have been reading your diary xxx

Yellowbell -   it is a true BFP, I have heard if you keep testing and the line gets darker it is a BFP

Lynschez   call your clinic hun xxx

All still good with me, some negativity creppe in yesterday, but trying to remain positive xxxx


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Morning!

Caz.s - I know how you feel about your friend getting pregnant. The same happened to me 18 months ago, my best mate got pregnant (she said it was an accident!) and I was so jealous. It was really hard at first but we got there in the end and are still best mates and I spend loads of time with her DD, she's gorgeous. I feel like her 2nd Mummy  
The 2ww is going slow for me too, woke up really early this morning with really bad stomach pains like trapped wind and got all in a tizz but it' gone now. Does your head in doesn't it?!

Sally - hope you're ok  

 to those of you who got BFN and congrats to the BFP.

Have a good day everybody. x


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Sorry Sally - did the clinic get back to you?


----------



## carnivaldiva (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Hope you don't mind if I join your group.  E/c 11/03/09 & e/t 12/03/09.  They've told me to do preg test 28 March, but I really don't feel that confident this time round.  

Pain has gone, just feel kind of empty  

Good luck o everyone here waiting - including myself x


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Alison K - So sorry to hear your news, am glad that you and your DH have already discussed how to move on from here. Take it easy x  

Yellowbell - it could still be the HCG at this early stage.   that it's a real one!!

Caz S - it's so hard when friends announce their happy news. I feel for you. It will be you soon !  

Waiting patiently - keep ip the PMA!!  

OZNOB - hope the stomach pains have subsided, you are right, this whole process does do your head in. It has been the longest two weeks of my life too!

Welcome Carnivaldiva - hope the chat on here boosts your confidence in your TX. It is hard but we are all here to cheer eachother on.  

Hope everyone else is ok!

DFx


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks Dragonfly, the pain has gone but have decided I'm going to really take it easy today, paranoia setting in again!


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello Ladies...Do you mind if I join you all x

I havent yet become familiar with you all but will read back    

I am ONE DAY in to my 2WW   Its gonna be hard   this is my 3rd fresh round of ICSI and you'd think you'd be used to it - I dont think anyone no matter how many times get used to it  

So, test day is 29th March...look forward to chatting to you all         all round


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

hi ladies,

Congrats to all those that got their BFP's this morning    

 to those with BF

Alison  so sorry to hear your news x 

to everyone else    for the weeks ahead and all OTD coming up   for you all.

well i am day 3 of this 2ww seems to be going so slow....i have had a few litte cramps here and there is this normal?

take care 
Roxy x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Alison* ~ i'm so sorry...many hugs and lots of luck for today calling the clinic 

*Sally* ~ how are you doing hun? Any news?

*Yellowbell* ~ ah hun, you are early to test! Everything crossed that it's not the HCG  

Hi *Carnivaldiva and Hayleigh* ~ welcome to the thread both of you and lots of luck  

*BB* ~ great news.....would you like me to put you up a BFP or wait until test day? Congratulations 

Have a lovely sunny day and loads of luck to everyone testing today       

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## briggy007 (Nov 11, 2008)

Got BFP

On urine test, blood test back tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fingers crossed


----------



## princess30 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Girlies... 

how are we all? I bet you are all going   on 2ww I know I am..my OTD is 24th..I am over analysing ever twinge...

Wishing all of  us   xxx


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

princess30 said:


> Hi Girlies...
> 
> how are we all? I bet you are all going  on 2ww I know I am..my OTD is 24th..I am over analysing ever twinge...
> 
> Wishing all of us  xxx


Me too, me too  its awful isnt it?  

Girls, quick ? are you working during the wait or staying home? I have this week off, go back next Mon for 3 days....then off for another 6 days - just hope it helps


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi girls yes   going crazy on my 2ww.... 

Hayleigh....i took the whole 2ww off....but lots of ppl say it makes no difference...just keep busy but no heavy lifting 

i am taking advatage getting DH to every thing..... 

sending    to us all.....my OTD is not untill the 27th..... 

Take care 
Roxy x


----------



## princess30 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hayleigh - we are going nuts...lol I am back to work today off lastweek - I think being back is good - altho I am still over analysing everything and keep popping on here! x


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Girls!

Yep, me too am feeling  , I'm not working at all so am at home alot on my own, so really am going  !!!


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

OZNOB....im the same sitting in doors looking out and the lovely weather....thinking still 11 days to go untill OTD.....


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

It's so lovely outside at the mo, going to force myself outside for a little while, drag the dog out for another walk! Maybe that'll take my mind off it for a bit..................................NOT!


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Afternoone All

Yes i am going mad too.

Oznob take the dog for a walk I would if I could but my beast doesnt pulls so bad on the lead (rescue dog never socialised) and hates other dogs so I might keep away from it.

Roxy I counting down the days too enjoy making your DH help you out. My DP even took a load of washing out the machine for me yesterday nearly died of shock!!

hayleigh & Princess I analysing everything too

Briggy I am sure blood test will be fine great news on BFP

Sally how you doing   

Well phoned the clinic about the pains on my right side and basilcally she thought maybe it could be s cyst but then she looked through my notes and said no, basically as long as I was feeling fine and had (sorry TMI) good bowel movements she wasnt sure, just basically keep any eye on it and call back at end of week if its still there.

 and   vibes to us all all xx


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Well took the dog out, tidied up a bit now back to worrying!!!!

How are you all?

Caz - are your pains really bad? I've got a twinge that comes and goes.  Your dog looks so sweet in the photo, what is she?


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

my dog is staying at a freinds for the first week....im so scared to move...can you have a bath? i think im reading to much

i have also been having a few twinges every now and then.... 

Caz...hope you feel better soon...


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

I've been reading stuff on here and it says not to have a bath so I'm only taking showers.


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Girls...x

Roxy - Regarding the bath ? I was advised not to bath for the first 3 days after ET...so, not sure that helps? Sorry hun, you've really made me giggle about not wanting to move      I'm exactly the same      I have been in my dressing gown all day - Except about an hr ago DP took me to blockbuster to hire a couple of DVDS to watch and just getting dressed and putting make up on felt like I'd really over done it.....Knackered now      Glad im not alone  

Caz - I hope you feel better soon   

OZNOB - Hope the walk in the sunshine helped....even if its for short time   

Princess30 - I will probably be glad to be back to work next week (take my mind off) the only down side to work is, I cant access this site   so that will drive me   too  

Keep strong ladies


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks i'll stick to my showers then.....


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi All

Oznob she is a longhaired akita a nightmare but I love her death she was a stray some nasty people (could think of a lot worse towrite but i wont) threw her and her puppy out but gld he did coz now I get to spoil her rotten.

Roxy Is that a rotty I love those dogs got such bad reps but I am a firm believer deed not creed. Any dog can bite I do leave mine alone in a room with a child and I still wouldnt even if I had little one

Thanks for all the well wishes the pains seem to be subsiding a little and aprt from AF cramps I feel normal this is so much different to last time lets just pray its a different result

Oh and I was told to avoid hot baths and I really am missing them I can easily soak for an hour. Also was told to avoid spicy food I am sure everyone has a do and dont list for this 2ww I do not know what I should be and shouldnt not do its driving me bonkers xx


Hope ya all enjoying the sunshine

xx


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Caz - she looks lovely your dog, like you could give her a big cuddle! My dog's my baby and very spoilt! Thinks he's human! He's 12 in June but still thinks he's 2! He's lying next to me at the mo, upside down and showing me his bits....charming!


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Ah bless him what is he. Jess is my fur baby and I always joke around with DP I love ya but I will never love ya as much as my dog.
My dog lies on her tummy to I think its a way of cooling down


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

actually thinking bout it they just constantly want their belly rubbed


----------



## briggy007 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi,

I am worried that the blood test result will say something else!!!!!!!!

pee stick BFP this morning

So lets see results tomorrow.

Good luck to everyone  

Briggy007


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Caz - he's a springer/labrador cross and he's soooooo lovely!

Anyway off now, got to get the dinner on.

Have a good evening all and    to you all x


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Caz - Yeah shes a Rotty...and i know the rep but she is a big big softy...i agree with you its not the breed!!
love her to bits she costs me a fortune on training....but all worth it...

Briggy07 -   good luck 4 2mo i am sure all will be fine sending   to you.

Hayleigh -   i know i drive myself  

  to all   

Take care 
Roxy


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Roxy yeah she gorgeous I know what you mean about training but its worth it in the end.

Oznob I cheated today had lunch out and just stucked some chicken on the oven for DP

Briggy i am sure that the result will be a BFP lets pray tommorrow comes quickly

Alison Great news on the starting again. It really is ironic the way we are praying for A to stay away then praying that it comes soon 

Well I just about to take the meds in a minute this gestone stuff is really the pits I got bruises all ove my bum   but it will be worth it in the end apart from these tummy pains I feel totally normal last time boobs hurt sickness so this tx is really playing mind games 

hi to all I misses xx


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Roxy - OMG!! your furbaby is adorable....Awwwwwwwwwww!! look at that face.


----------



## moby (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi all

Congrats to all the latest BFPs, fingers crossed that the next 8 months go smoothly   

   to all those with BFNs, fingers crossed that next time or whatever you decide to do will work out for you.

Please could you update the list to show BFN for me  My OTD was today and unfortunately it was no surprise (the witch came last Wednesday).  I'll be leaving it for a few months now until after my follow up appointment at the clinic 

Wishing everyone loads of luck and keep positive

Moby x x x


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Moby -  sorry to hear your news-  

Take care 
Roxy x


----------



## louielou (Feb 16, 2009)

Lizzy, Just to let you know I got a BFP today!!!!!!!
What a long road - but worth it.
Louielou xxxx


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

louielou.....


----------



## mrsmac (May 31, 2008)

to everyone who got bfns today. 

 to bfps. Congratulations  


Have bought 2 early response tests ( 6days) for whenever. Managed to step away from them so far.  

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow   


mrsmac
x


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Well today i got some bleeding, i thought it was AF so having been for a wee about half an hour before I had another to do a pee stick and it was a  

It was a first response test and the result line was lighter but definatly there!

Gonna do another in the morning


----------



## Chilli Pepper (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi Lizzy 
Only just found this thread... I'm hoping you can put my name on the list along with the (utterly mazing) BFP result I got today - feeling very proud of my little donor embryos!


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Morning all,

I know it is early but I feel like I have been awake for hours! Just wanted to let you know it was a BFN for me this morning. Totally gutted as you can imagine but thankful that we have another frostie waiting for us to try again.

Thanks to you all for your support, it has really helped me through this cycle. lets hope it is 3rd time lucky eh?

DFx


----------



## sweetmama (Mar 9, 2009)

dragonfy  sorry for the news....rest and recharge....xx


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

So sorry Dragonfly


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

So sorry dragonfly   

Congrats to Chilli Pepper...

Iv done another test today -a clear blue digital and I got a pregnant 1-2....

Feeling really nervously happy...

XXX


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Congratulations Manny Bird


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Cheers! 

Im still really nervous because OTD isnt until friday but my clinic make you wait 18 days sotoday is the 14th day so Im hoping everything is fine!


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Why do they make you wait 18 days?? I thought 14 was long and tortuous enough!!!


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi all

All clinics are different mine makes me wait 16 days after EC.

Well I was really naughty today i tested very early and got a BFN I really wish I hadnt even brought the HPT I am just praying tht as I got a week left to go the result changes. Yes I know it was way to early to test but I just wanted to see if the trigger shot was out of my system. I been up since 6 argueing with myself to test or not and foolishly I gave in.

Hi to all 

Caz.s xx


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Caz.s - It was way too early hun.....


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

I know I would litterally punch myself if I could. I was so good last time didnt test until day before and that was only coz I got AF early. 

I am going to try and keep myself busy today to keep my mind of it 

Thanks xx


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Thats what I did on my first cycle - AF came early so tested and got a negative - started to bleed a bit last night, thinking all was lost and so did a pee stick and got a positive - wasnt the darkest line ever but definatly there, did another this morning and still a faint positive so at 6am me and DH were in the 24hour tesco getting a clear blue!

Im so nervous though that its all gonna go (.)(.)'s up!


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey Manny

Try not to wrry to much about the spotting and I am sure that its BFP three tests cannot be wrong so call your clinic they might say up your meds a little just to be on the safe side

Congrats Hun xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

DragonFly -   so sorry xxx

Mannysbird - Congratulations, my clinic have always said other than their tests the only other to trust was clearblue xxx


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh Caz, if you've got another week to go till test date that was too early then. Mind you, don't blame you for testing, it's sooo tempting!

What you going to do today to take your mind off it?


----------



## carnivaldiva (Feb 9, 2009)

To all those with dogs, sometimes they can sense that your pregnant.  I lost my Ridgeback cross last year, but all the time I was pregnant he stayed by my side and even wanted to sleep in my room.

Miss him dreadfully, but seriously thinking of getting another one after I have a baby.  Trying to stay positive as much as possible until the test, even though I don't feel like it.


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah I've heard that about dogs too! Mind you at the moment won't let my dog near me, he's out in the garden in disgrace! He's just been out for his walk and dive bomb into a massive muddy puddle and he now stinks!!! 
Sorry you lost your dog carnivaldiva


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi All

Carnivaldiva I agree dogs really do have a great sense. I always think they are a great judge of people as well. I lost my first dog five years ago he was my tenth bday pressy and I still miss him now

Oznob yeah I know your right way to early to test. Well I have been reading this morning trying to take my mind of things and I am going to lunch over my girlfriends today. I am not sure this 2ww is dragging so much as I was back at work after a week the first time and I suppose thats what kept my mind busy.

xx


----------



## braided beauty (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi there, 

Just wanted to let you all know that its a BFN for me today. 

bb xxx


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi there Braided Beauty - me too, BFN this morning.   

Shall we be miserable together? 

DFx


----------



## MrsBrown (Dec 8, 2008)

Chilli Pepper, Louielou, Manny's Bird - massive congrats to you all, hoping you all have a bloomin pregnancy ahead 

Really sorry to Dragonfly and Braided Beauty - take it easy today, sending you lots of  

Mrs Mac - think you've took a bet with yourself as to how long you can keep those HPTS away  

 to all the other girls today, sorry I've I missed any other BFPS or BFNs, theres a lot happening on here! Welcome to the new 2WW's - its my first time too since IUI on 6th March and Im glad mine is nearing the end. I was off the first week and I think it made it worse. Being at work now makes it go quicker. Hope you can all find something entertaining to take your minds off it, very hard I know!

On 11dpo today. Had some AF type cramps since Sunday night, on and off all the time really, and getting that horrid bloated feeling like she's coming anytime. Not sure when it will happen, test day is Friday, and I'm normally a day 27/28 day cycle so hoping I dont keep getting the pains till then.   On knicker watch alert.


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Really sorry to Dragonfly and Braided Beauty -  sending you lots of    

Congratulations to all with the BFP today...... 

 to the rest of you i agree with the dogs having a sence...im missing mine so much she is staying with a friend for the first week, as she loves cuddles and is a bit to big now

take care all   
Roxy x


----------



## YELLOWBELL (Jan 23, 2009)

hi carnivaldiva, aye maybe you should get another, my too nutty fur babies have helped me through my journey. i have a Dalmatian and a collie, absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!! 

so frustrating 3 days till otd, i know very silly, but took another hpt this morning still +ve, so hoping it isn't the injection. costing me a fortune in hpt's!

 chilli pepper, louielou and manny's bird.

 to dragonfly and braided beauty   

Danni x


----------



## Munchkins (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi all, 
Congratulations to all the  - fab result!!

I am afraid I fell into the trap of testing to early and got a BFN - OTD is the 22nd. Hubby and I are gutted, despite all the tears this morning   and   that the result will change by Sunday.....
Fingers crossed...
Munchkins


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Congrats to those of you who got BFP today! 

So sorry for those who got BFN   

~This is all so hard, am thinking of you all


----------



## MrsBrown (Dec 8, 2008)

Munchkins, please dont despair, you may have been far too early!!!!


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

A little help required here ladies....

Have any of you been in this situation? I did the HCG test this morning and as far as I could see it was negative. I threw it in the bin. I have just been back in the bathroom, glanced down and seen a faint line has appeared on the test. Am I just clutching at straws (probably) or could I have missed it this morning?

DFx


----------



## Munchkins (Jul 17, 2008)

Mrs Brown....I know you are right - but now every twinge feels like the   is about to visit...Never mind +ive thoughts until we know for sure!!

Thanks again..
M


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Dragonfly - I would call the number on the test box - I knowon my first response tests it said in the leaflet that a negative result shouldnt be read after ten minutes but I dont have a clue what that meant!


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

just spoken to the clinic and definitely clutching at straws.

thanks anyway!

DFx


----------



## princess30 (Feb 13, 2009)

Big   to all the lovely ladies who did not get what they had hoped for...sorry (thinking of you x)

 to all the ladies that got   I hope n   I will be joining you x    

Munchkin - try not2 stress it was way to early to test - it may change every girl is different some embies take longer to bury into lining therefore HCG is not released until later sometimes up to day 12!!! so it may change try & remain   sending you   vibes too x


----------



## MrsBrown (Dec 8, 2008)

Ladies

I have a Q please and dont know if you could help?

Do any of you know what implantation spotting is like? I have had small AF cramps since Sunday and today I have seen some small spots of what I can only describe as "coffee goo " sorry if its TMI. I've never seen it before. Of course it could be a sign that the witch is coming but I've just never seen that before. Weird.


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Df can you do another test?  (my line was so faint too but the clearblue digital came up positive )

mrsB, this link describes implantation...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0
it certainly souns like it could be, i had some spotting too  

BBxx


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

I think I might pop and get another, just in case although having spoken to the clinic I think it is most unlikely to change....

DFx


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

DF, well I am clutching at straws with you and   so hard for you  

BBxx


----------



## carnivaldiva (Feb 9, 2009)

I can honestly say that today I feel like crap.  I'm snappy, tearful, fed up and feel crap.

Haven't been to the gym in nearly 3 weeks (can't really remember if it's 2 or 3 weeks).  Daren't go, just in case I am pregnant.  Do you think the stationary bike would be ok or is it best not to tempt fate?

Memory shot to pieces and my hair's uncontrollable and I can't talk or spell properly.
Hardly done any work today.  Spent most of my time on line (bought a nice red dress from Long Tall Sally).  

Wish my mother wasn't overseas.


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Afternoon All

Carnivaldiva   ahh its really hard when yr mums overseas I know a phonecall not the same but it might make you feel better just to hear her voice. Yes everything you are feeling is normal its so hard this rollercoaster ride.

DF any news on another test yet good luck

Mrsb that could be implantation hopefully   

Munchkin it can change someone on another thread I was n got a BFN on a HPT but her bloods said otherwise and this was on her OTD so there is time

Congrats to all those who got there BFP and   to those who got BFN

xx


----------



## MISSH (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi

Was wondering wether I could join you. Had donor eggs transferred on 11th March so now on the dreaded wait. 

I don't feel any different at all except very very anxious. Don't seem to have any symptons, no bleeding which one day I think is good then the next is bad. I expect everyone knows what I mean.

Test date is 27th March.

So sorry to read about any BFN's.

Congrats to all the lucky ones.

xxx


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

MISSH-  My OTD is also on the 27th i think there is a few of us...   

   to all x

Take care 
Roxy x


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi all - 

- Hi MISSH - my OTD is also 27th - I had transfer on the 12th - 

- I am tempted to test already !!!!!!!!! - mad I know - when do you think I could ? - HCG last Sun so ..... maybe this Sunday ?

cx


----------



## Chilli Pepper (Nov 11, 2008)

Dragonfly and BB, I am so gutted... it is an emotional rollercoaster coming on here 
dragonfly did you do the other test?   that the news might be good


----------



## MISSH (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Corriann and Roxy

Good to hear there are people on the same day as me.

As tempted as I am I think I am going to wait until the 27th. Well that's my plan at the moment.

Everything I have read as really advised against testing early

xx


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

No good news I am afraid, thanks for all of your good wishes though!

Feel 100% better today, PMA is back, it will happen someday! 

Went to M&S and bought a sexy number yesterday and suprised DH on his return from work. Thought it was about time we had some   for us instead of for making babies!! It was so nice.   

BBluz, Hope you get confirmation of your fab news today, am thinking of you hon!  

Welcome newbies!

DFx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Morning All

DF Really sorry hun  I know what you mean about it only having to make a baby sometimes we tend to forget thats itsnot just for that 

Missh & Corriann Stay away from HPT trust me I didnt and felt like poop all day yesterday and its making this week even harder

Well I have managed to stay away from the HPT today and I am not going to test until OTD but this is so much harder than last time I think its coz I didnt know what a BFN felt like BIT I WILL HAVE A BFP this time I keep telling myself 

Hi to everyone else. Hope you all have a great day

Caz.s xx


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Morning all

I feel bad I posted I tested early as i could of tempted some of you to do the same, but as I had a FET not fresh cycle i didn't have to wait for the drugs to clear my system. So keep the   around.

DF  making  think i have forgotten what that is! ( I been a bit scared to do that and the yucky pessary's don't do it for me either  )

 for all the recent BFN 

Well its my OTD and I got a   with a definite clear 2nd line this time.

Good luck everyone  

BBxx


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Morning everyone!

Babybluz - Congratulations!!!!!   and to all the other BFP!

Dragonfly - good for you girl having a 'very nice time' with your DH!!!!!! Sorts you out no end eh?!!!  

Hi everyone else, hope you're all ok and not too demented from the 2ww!!!


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

BabyBluz - Congratulations, so very pleased for you xx


----------



## YELLOWBELL (Jan 23, 2009)

babybluz, 

this week has gone so slow, 2 days to go!

hi everyone, hope your all surviving. i took 2 weeks off, dont know if it was a good idea because each day has beeen so long.

Danni x


----------



## jen83 (Jun 9, 2006)

hi all do you mind if i join 

i had blast transfer on monday my otd is 30th march but as i had 5 day transfer can i test earlier    already!   

love and luck to you all 

jen83


----------



## MISSH (Jan 30, 2008)

Congratulations babybluz. 
xxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi everyone

Babybluz Huge congrats 

Jen83 Dont test early I have made that mistake this time and regret it so much wait till OTD

Yellowblue I was gonna take the whole 2ww off but fate intervened and I got made redundant (its good tho) Hated my job. Last time I took one week off and then went back to work. In some ways its good to keep busy but I had quite a stressy jop so I dunno its up to the individual

Oznob I am going demented

Hi to all xx


----------



## kim2008 (Nov 15, 2008)

hi


----------



## roobie (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Girls

great to see some BFPs.     to the girls with BFNs.

I had a blastocyst transfer on 8 March, and opted to go back to the clinic for my test. They booked an appointment for today, but it got pulled forward to yesterday, and it was a BFN.

I feel so devastated, but clinging on to the tiny bit of hope that may be the test was too early? I know the nurses know what they're doing, but others with blast transfers have been told to test 14 days after. My test yesterday was only 9 days after.

There's no sign of AF so maybe there's a tiny chance it was a false negative? (They've taken me off the pessaries now and said to expect AF in the next week). I'm clutching to the last bit of hope. 

Has anyone had an early BFN which has changed to a BFP?

Wishing loads of luck to everyone testing today. Congrats to all the BFPs and all my sympathy to the BFNs - now I know what it feels like.

xxx


----------



## MrsBrown (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Roobie - sorry I cant help with your question as Im only IUI but wanted to say hello anyway, and Im sure the girls on here will help and support you. 

Morning ladies - I am also very demented today   now 12dpiui. Had terrible terrible cramps last night and another brown gloop (tiny bit) and now nada, zip, nought. I feel almost normal hahaha apart from going out of my mind wondering what the hell is happening to me. I think I will get a FRER kit tonight. I know Im a bit early but for the sake of my sanity I need something


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Thank you all for the congrats

roobie, sorry to hear your bfn,
Did you have a blood test to confirm hcg level or a urine test? a blood test would detect even a slight elevation of hcg.
If it was urine and your not satisfied, I don't want to give you false hope but if it were me i would just do a home test on day 14 just to put my mind at ease.  

MrsB whats a FRER kit? It definitely sounds like implantation then, but its freaky at first, i thought it was all over too, but apparently not.   for you

hi Kim

good luck everyone 

I know Ive done my 2ww but id like to stay a while and see how you all get on
BBxx


----------



## roobie (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for the reply BB. I just had a urine test. Will definitelt test again if AF holds off for another couple of days.   

I read a message earlier from someone who had a BFN at first and then it changed to a BFP a week later. Just clutching at any hope that might be left. DH and me are in bits.


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi everyone! Hope you've all had a nice day and enjoyed the sunshine.

Roobie, hope everything works out for you and things change around  

I've actually been out for most of the day, popped to the shops with my friend and then she took me for lunch. IT was lovely and did help take my mind off things for a bit.

Have been feeling pretty rough the last couple of days. Had pain in my belly and felt sick and my back is killing me but think my back is ongoing problem that flares up now and then. Starting to think it's not worked and I'm going to get a negative. Help need some pma!

How's everyone else?


----------



## briggy007 (Nov 11, 2008)

can you please put me on list for [fly]BFP[/fly]

Thanks Briggy007


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Babyluz- Briggy007   on the BFP..... 

Big     for all the bad news today.... 

I also spent the day trying to keep my mind of the whole thing....had a lovely day DH took me to the park, had some lunch 
has really helped make the day go slightly faster only 9 days to go.... 

hope all is good with you all sending        to all

Take care 
Roxy x


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Can I join you all please??

I've had FET and had 2 embryos transferred today.  Soo happy and excited.

My OTD is Tuesday 31st.

I'm going to try to bring a lot of PMA to the next 2 weeks and just enjoy being PUPO.

What an exciting time for us all.  The amount of people who never get to this point and suffer the hurt of cancelled cycles and being poor responders and every other damned thing that gets in the way of this journey.  

How lucky are we to get to this point?  You might think what an odd thing to say, but with all the pitfalls of IVF and the things that can and have gone wrong, isn't it great to get to the point of being on the 2WW.  Hard and all as it is, we would all be more gutted if our journey stopped before now.

I've goggled statistics and tried to make sense of success rates.  I've read every post on FF, trying to find people who I think look like they have a worse case than me and love all the success stories and you know what, I think what's meant to be is meant to be.

Success rates, grading of embryos, analyzing every twinge and ache.  All I know is that without modern science and the wonder of IVF, my chances are 0% and much as I sometimes feel sad/angry that my life has been touched by infertility, I have to rejoice in the fact that I have the opportunity to do this.

I had a real wobble yesterday as only 2 of my frosties defrosted and I really thought that I was going to be told this morning that my embies had not progressed.  I was not even interested in grades etc when I went in today, how many times have you read about women who have great, perfect embies and go on to get a BFN and the 1 cell embies that go on to develop into babies.

At least we all have the chance and that is what I'm so happy about today.  Me and my DH have been grinning at each other all day and you know, this might all end in tears, but as long as I'm PUPO, I'm going to enjoy the ride.

Babydust and the best of luck to everyone here.

PMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Note to my embies: Please keep dividing and dividing, you are so wanted......................


----------



## MISSH (Jan 30, 2008)

CONGRATS Briggy007.

Is really encouringing to hear good news.

xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sorry, haven;t caught up yet but will update list and add new people shortly.......DH's fault for messing about with the internet!!! xxx


----------



## sweetmama (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I don't know how to start....the hospital just phoned me to say it's a  big fat pos I'm still a bit shock alhough i already did some naughty things yesterday coz I did HPT and it's also positive but it feels happier to hear the confirmation from the hospital

I hope everything will go well I'm  because I'm worrying too much and have so many what ifs in my mind  

Anyway I just want to say THANK YOU for all of you guys.....for all the wishes...baby dusts...prayers which really keep me to stay positive even though in times I want to believe that it didn't work.

 THANK YOU 


AND            TO ALL!!!


----------



## YELLOWBELL (Jan 23, 2009)

congratulations sweet mama!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

1 day to go!!!!!!!!!!!! need to keep myself busy somehow.

Danni x


----------



## lizzie lou (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello everyone

I am new as well.  

Had blast transfer yesterday (wednesday).  

Clinic has given me OTD of 30th March.  This is only 12 days so Jen83 maybe you do knock a few days off for blast transfers

Waiting for a call from the clinic today to see if any left to freeze - there were 3 potential in the running but they wanted to see how much further they have developed overnight.

I booked today and tomorrow off work but to be honest thinking about just going in to help take my mind off it.  s 

Congrats to all of you with BFP, hugs to those with BFN, fingers crossed for the rest of us


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Congratulations sweetmama and briggy  

good luck yellowbell   

odriscde/ Dee Glad to see you here and sounding so much more positive  

oznob hope your back feels better today    them symptoms could be the embies snuggling in so keep up the pma   

 everyone testing the next few days  

 to everyone else

BB xxxx


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Hello everyone.

More BFP!!! Congratulations!!!!

Babybluz - Do you reckon I shouldn't worry about the pain in my belly then? Do you think that's normal? My back a bit better today by the way


----------



## briggy007 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi Lizzy,

I got BFP


Briggy007


----------



## MrsBrown (Dec 8, 2008)

oh wow, so much good news. Really lifts me to see all those BFPs.

Well I resisted the pee stick yesterday. OTD is 2moro but feeling very sore today. Had really bad cramps since Sunday, progressively getting worse and expecting the old hag to show her face anytime soon. Be nice if I could make it to test day - on constant knicker watch. Id just wish she would show her face so I can get on to the next one.

Love to you all, Karen xx


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Congratulations Briggy   

Mrs Brown - hang in there


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Need some help to get my PMA back, I am 8DPO and due to test next Friday, last week I was full of   then I started getting twinges, pains in the ovary area and mild lower back pain, this has now gone, and I am left with heavy aching (.y.) so I started thinking the pains were a good sign and today nothing, I am just so scared of getting another negative, sorry for bringing negativity to the board.

Sweetmama, Briggy congratulations on your BFP's

Karen - I have everything crossed for you for tommorow    

xx


----------



## YELLOWBELL (Jan 23, 2009)

karen i dont know about you, but today is dragging, good luck tomorrow.

waiting patiently - i thought it was all over on saturday, but thankfully not, hang in there!

Danni x


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

hi all

i am on my 2nd week of the 2ww.

bb thanks for inviting us over.

feel like i am going made caint wait for 2ww to be over and so scared of testing .

congrats to all BFP and sorry about any BFN fingers crossed for us all

lov sar


----------



## lyons401 (Mar 19, 2009)

hi im jill and currently on day 7 of the 2ww

I really feel like im going mad with the wait, i know its forbidden but done hpt's 1st 2 showed faint pos now nothing, confused and scared

Anyone else has this experience and gone on to have a bfp im 43


----------



## lyons401 (Mar 19, 2009)

oh forgot to say we have had icsi and are with care manchester


----------



## ShahShah (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi all
Can I join this thread?  Have just had my ET today.  This is my 3rd attempt at ICSI so am praying for a BFP this time.  
Good luck to all  x

ShahShah


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Lyons401 - Your HPT which showed the lines were propbably showing the last of your trigger shot - this can stay in your body for up to a fortnight so TBH I would forget about that test because you tested way too early and that applies to your negative test - its too early hun - 7 days in and your embie may only have started to implant and so you wont get a positive! Test nearer otd hun....


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi there,

Can I please be added to the list, I had an IUI and got a BFP on the 15th of March, just thought it would be nice to see another positive on the list to give others doing IUI a bit of hope.

xxx


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

hello all.... 

well   to all the BFP...there seems to be so many...

big    to all with bad news...stay  .... 

to all those tempted to test early...i have been reading so many post..try to stay   and wait till OTD for a better result... 

hi to everyone else..... 

only 8 days to go...trying to keep so busy..had a few cramps now there gone so not sure if its a good sign or not!!
i have also not had no spotting does everyone get implation bleed?


    to all 

 

Take care 
Roxy x


----------



## Moraki (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi ladies hope you don't mind me joining your thread, thanks for inviting me over BB

Warmest congrats to those of you with those beautiful BFPs. 

Hope the rest of you are all bearing up well in your 2ww, keeping up a PMA (so hard sometimes!!) and not going too crazy. 

Well I'm half way through my 2ww OTD is on 24th.  My PMA has been on the wane the last couple of days with these cramps. Am so scared.    

I think those of you testing early are everso so brave. I can't decide whether to test early or not.  Is it too early ?? I've had FET with ET of a 6 day blast last Thursday.

Any advice would be much apreciated.

Good luck to you all. Praying for BFPs all round.


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Moraki - sorry haven't got any advice but completely understand where you're coming from. I keep thinking should I test early but am fighting it!!! Sending you


----------



## mrsmac (May 31, 2008)

It's a  for me   Gutted ...again!

Hoping everyone elses' dreams come true  


mrsmac
x


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Congtatulations to all the BFP's xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

and so so so bloomin well sorry for al the BFN's xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

- am sooooooooooooooo nervous - tested early this morning at 7 day post transfer - stupid I know but I thought I might bet a BFP - now don't know  what to do  Corrin x


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

so sorry mrs mac


----------



## minette (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi!

Can I join you? (Thanks for the invite BabyBluz!)

I had FET this time - ET was 9/3, OTD is 23/3.

I'm so scared - had cramps a bit like AF cramps on & off for last 24 hours. Petrified it hasn't worked, again!

Sorry to join you all & be really negative, but starting to struggle now.

Minette xx


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Hello Minette,


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Moby* ~ really sorry hun and really sorry I'm so late with my message  Take care and many hugs 

*DF* ~ sorry to see your news too hun 

*Braided Beauty* ~ many hugs to you too....take care 

*Mrsmac* ~ ah hun, I'm sorry. Is it not early too though, I thought you were testing on the 23rd? 

*Roobie* (((hugs))) how are you getting on....did you test again  

*Munchkins* ~ too early!!  Lots of luck for Sunday  

*Corrinann* ~ you're waaayyyyyy too early!   

Hi *Carnivaldiva, Hayleigh, Roxy, Oznob, Caz, Sweetmama, Waitingpatiently and Danni* ~ hope you are all ok...sending lots of PMA 

*Mrs Brown, Danni and Sally* ~ lots of luck for your tests tomorrow       

*Alison* ~ hope you are getting on ok....lots of luck for your next cycle  

*Hi Princess, MISSH, Jen, Odriscde01, Minette, Lizzie lou and Moraki* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck to you all 

*Sar, Jill and ShahShah* ~ welcome to you all too....what days do you test?

Hi *Kim2008* ~ are you going to come and join us hun 

*Mannys Bird* ~ good luck for tomorrow, I'm sure I'll be putting up a fabulous BFP  

*Briggy* ~ congratulations.....fabulous!!!!! 

*Louielou* ~ yay, congratulations to you too 

*Chilli Pepper* ~ all done for you......congratulations. You should be very proud indeed  

*BB* ~ fantastic, congratulations!!! 

*Sweetmama* ~ oh wow.......that's fab news. Lots of congratulations today 

*ClaireyFairy* ~ congratulations to you too....you're up on the board 

Love and luck  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi All!!!
Can you join you all please?
I am on my second cycle of clomid 100mg and currently on day 8 of my 2ww.
I have been having these crampy pains and twinges not long after i ovulated and am still getting them?? I have read quite a few posts and this seems to be a good sign so really praying hard for that BFP!!
I have also been getting dull lower back ache and bloated quite a bit, im very very tired and today i really feel quite naucious....its poo!
I,m trying so hard to stay positive but its this not knowing and wondering if its me just putting on these symptoms(god thats wierd) and analysing every twinge.
sorry for being a bit down but its driving me mad! arghhhhhhh!!

Anyway its so nice to see some of you with your BFP very happy for you congrats!
Good luck to everyone else
Jewels,xx


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Jewels, I've been feeling the same. Keep wondering if it's the crinone I'm using that's giving me these symptoms or is it real

Good luck to you


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello to everyone,

Still feeling quite happy with life today and beginning to allow myself to allow a little hope into my heart.  It feels weird that there are 2 little 'embies' hopefully     beginning to divide and grow.

Have had a very, very lazy day.  My DH is being an absolute angel and is upstairs ironing as I'm typing this, having done a full day's work and then come home and made me dinner!!!  

I've decided to do absolutely nothing until Saturday and then I'm going to start noodling around and I'm going back to work on Monday.  I only work until 1 each day, so not too taxing!!!

How much time is anyone else taking off, if any and any good tips to encourage implantation?

Babydust to everyone,

Dee


----------



## MrsBrown (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, I'll be first today and hopefully it will be nothing but good news after me (Danni and Mannys Bird)

Its a   for me.    
Waiting for the clinic to call me back as still having spotting and huge pains in lower back.
But looking forward to round 2!!!

Really hope we have some fantastic news on here today
Love Karen xxxxx

ps, MrsMac, please dont lose hope yet, its not over till the fat lady sings.


----------



## princess30 (Feb 13, 2009)

Morning Ladies  

how are we all on this 1st day of spring? Great I hope.  

Congrats to all you ladies that got    so happy for you x

 To all that didn’t – goodluck going forward hopefully 1 day we will all have   xxx

Well I was on this board earlier this week – my OTD is 24th Tues – so I am gonna not test early as I am petrified of the pee stick – so terrified!! (hasnt it been the longest weeks of your life?...torture!)

Goodluck to every1 that has still to test & please      as it just upsets...Love to all xxx

(Lizzy - can you change me on board as an ICSI girlie please!! - Thank You x) 

(have a fabtastic day Love from me & Rambo my lil fighter embie! x)


----------



## lyons401 (Mar 19, 2009)

thank you for your reply, this 2ww is so hard as is resisting the hpt's.  Having so many twinges and aches its hard to decide which are for real and which are drug induced.

Wishing everyone loads of bfp's (keep praying for me as well) lol 

Jill xx

btw due to test the 30th of march which is actually 17 days, is this normal to wait so long


----------



## ninda (May 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Good luck to you all especially those waiting for their test date, my test date is 25th March I had a FET at Manchester CARE 14th March.      

I'm hoping to join you all in   for a BFP!

Lots of love,
Ninda x


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Morning everyone!

I didn't realise it's the first day of Spring! And the sun is shining...can't believe it!!! 

Sorry Mrs brown to read your news   

Well I nearly went and brought a test today! But I stopped myself just at the last minute! Oh man, this is hard!!!


----------



## lyons401 (Mar 19, 2009)

im sorry about this but want to add myself to this thread?


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Lyons! Are you ok?


----------



## ninda (May 25, 2007)

Hi Oznob,

You've only got a few more days (same as me) sending you lots of    so stay strong, my DH has told me that under no circumstances I should test earlier otherwise he'll report me to the  haha

and to all of you on the 2ww I'm sending you all positive vibes and lots of 
       

Good look for many more  's

Ninda


----------



## ninda (May 25, 2007)

lyons401 said:


> im sorry about this but want to add myself to this thread?


Welcome to the thread Lyons, are you ok?


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Ninda! It feels like forever all this waiting.  Was going to test early and not tell my DH but then decided that was really naughty and sneaky! Also if I got a BFN how would I hide my disappointment from him till otd?? I never keep secrets from him but this is making me be naughty!!!! How are you coping?


----------



## lyons401 (Mar 19, 2009)

thanks for messages i actually test on the 30th of march which is 17dpt (heck of a long time) 

Anyone else testing around that time?


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

I test 25th March
Good luck Lyons   How you coping with it all?


----------



## ninda (May 25, 2007)

Hi Oznob,

I know what you mean, its exactly what I did the on my fresh cycle back in 07, i was so dissapointed and gutted   I had to tell DH bcos and he was very supportive , kept telling me it could be wrong lets wait til OTD, but it was also negative...    

It's not long to go really (even though it may feel like it) make sure you got lots planned this weekend - so before you know it'll be wednesday! haha      

I'm out tonight with friends, then saturday night with family, mothers day sunday... and hope that DH will be keeping me busy til OTD.

TBH, I am dreading OTD, although it feels different this time and DH says the same too, I'm analysing every little twinge and ache    and sometimes I feel v. positive and sometimes not.. silly isn't it  

I had acupunture before and after FET and she gave me some positive visualisation music by Zita West, which is great to listen to on a night to relax.. Hope your feeling positive and keeping your mind busy... she also told me to laugh a lot.

Are you working or have you taken time off?

Sending you lots of     to keep strong and  
Ninda x


----------



## lyons401 (Mar 19, 2009)

hi oznob

ermm ok, was stupid and did a couple of hpt's some were faint positve, then neg now know this was trigger shot

How you holding up yourself, any symptoms?


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Been feeling rubbish most of this week but it's eased off today, had back ache, pains in belly and felt sick. It's doing my head in 'cos you don't know what's real and what's side effects of the drugs!

Going out this afternoon so hopefully will take my mind off it for a while! 

I've been fighting the testing early, as you can probably read from my posts. Try not to do it.


----------



## lyons401 (Mar 19, 2009)

im going to try to resist the urge oznob

I to am having twinges and become a 10 minute knicker watcher lol

Best of luck to you and hope you get your bfp xxx


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Same to you too and everyone else on here!


----------



## lyons401 (Mar 19, 2009)

thanks and yes best of luck to us all, we all deserve it.

Anyone had a bfp in their 40's


----------



## ninda (May 25, 2007)

Lyons, your feeling jsut the same as everyone else, its way too early to test... keep strong    I know its hard, i'm very  and keep analysing everything going on inside and outside of me! Feel like i'm going  .....

It will happen for us I'm sure, and here's some   to keep you in a positive frame of mind.

so what's your story? your signature is brief.
Ninda x x


----------



## ninda (May 25, 2007)

just blowing bubbles to you all....  and keep happy 

Ninda x x x


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Blew you some back


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Morning Girls


Mrs Brown so sorry to hear your news   

hi to everyone else its so hard but try to stay away from them pee sticks...i too am driving my self mad with every twinge.. 

sending       to us all keep up the PMA.... 

Take care 
Roxy x...


----------



## jen83 (Jun 9, 2006)

lizzylou: yeah i am thinking of testing a week tomorrow 28 thats when i was going to have transfer b4 they went to blasts so    i will get to see something big fat and positive!!!!!!    

love and luck to you all testing      

jen83


----------



## lyons401 (Mar 19, 2009)

to everyone i wish you all the best


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Hiya - Lizzy can you update the board to show a   for me please!

HCG levels this morning were 475.....

MrsBrown - so sorry hun   i know how it feels and its rubbish but so good that your looking forward to round 2  

XXX


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi all...x

Mannysbird - Have been following you on here and on 'Egg Share' many congrats honey!    really chuffed for you     


Big   you all who have had recent BFN's I know all to well how that feels  


I am still on 5 days in and am really going     big time....up and down, positive one minute neggy the next    roll on the 29th  

        all round....


----------



## ninda (May 25, 2007)

woowoo..... congrats mannysbird           

                                   for you.... rub some of your lucky on us alll....  

Love Ninda x x x


----------



## lyons401 (Mar 19, 2009)

ninda

which care are you at?


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Good morning all,

Mannysbird, big congratulations and a happy and safe 8 month ahead for you

MrsBrown - So sorry to hear your news.  Hopefully you are beaten, but not broken and live to fight another day.  Best of luck in the future.

I'm now on day 3 of my 2WW and still feeling thrilled that I have even got to this point.

Babydust to all,

Dee


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Afternoon all

Mannys Bird - Congratulations, enjoy the next 8 months xxx

Roxy - Not long to go now..........  xxx

Hi to everyone else, hope your all ok

Feeling much more   today and have decided to enjoy the next week xxx


----------



## ninda (May 25, 2007)

lyons401 said:


> ninda
> 
> which care are you at?


Hi Lyons - I'm at Manchester CARE x


----------



## MISSH (Jan 30, 2008)

MrsBrown - so sorry to hear your news. Try not to get too down (easier said than done though I expect). xxxx

Mannysbird - Congratulations. Really pleased for you.

Is there anyone else on here on the 2WW after using donor eggs or that were not having any periods before treatment.?

H


----------



## YELLOWBELL (Jan 23, 2009)

hi guys,

can you put a   for me please.  

 also mannys bird

 mrs brown   you will get a bfp next time round.

try to stay away from testing early as it has drove me round the bend and cost me a fortune this week.

Danni x


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

yellowbell -    Congratulations, so very pleased for you, hope I get the same result next Friday xx


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

Hy Ninda,

I also didnt have a periods for about 4 months prior to treatment. When do you test Ninda
I had 2 eggs transfered at GCRM yesterday. I am also using donor eggs. My donor gave us14 eggs, 9 fertilised,
8 resulting embryos, 2 transfered yesterday, 6 frozen not all great but maybe get 2 more goes........I test 21st March 

Sorry mrs brown, not fair.
FAB news danni
good luck to everyone 
Sandy


----------



## ShahShah (Jul 21, 2008)

Congratulations to all who have a BFP 

I test on the 2nd april so a long 2ww at the moment!!! 

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## ninda (May 25, 2007)

Hi Sandy - did you say you are having your test tomorrow? after my fresh cycle in 07 I tested 4 days prior to OTD - bad mistake is was a BFN.... I feel much positive this time round - dunno why? I test March 25th - yikes!!!

mrsbrown, i'm very sorry, lets  for the bfp next time round, chin up...   x x x

Yellowbell... bring it on.... another   well done... i'm   for you...     lets keep this positive momentum going.... have a safe pregnancy... x

Love Ninda 
x x x x


----------



## ninda (May 25, 2007)

ShahShah said:


> Congratulations to all who have a BFP
> 
> I test on the 2nd april so a long 2ww at the moment!!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone xx


shahshah, dont worry too much  your time will come soon enough, its the 1st day of spring today, so be happy  and enjoy being PUPO.... i'm  for you and everyone else... 
Ninda x


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

hy ninda,

I test the 31st March, listening to ivf companion cd to get some positive vibes!!

Did you go for donor eggs in 07? What is OTD....I gather test date so whats the O for?


----------



## ninda (May 25, 2007)

Hi Sandee, no I didnt use DE, I think reading back on the thread MISSH did? your doing the right thing relaxing the listening to positive words. 

OTD: official test date   

Ninda x


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

duhh
I have just realise what the o meant duhh official
mishhh got u mixed up with ninda, sorry ninda ...the brain is a bit like mush at the moment. How long do you rest up after transfer? I was told by my acupuncturist do nothin for 2 weeks ie hoovering bending etc etc


----------



## lyons401 (Mar 19, 2009)

hey ninda 

me 2 what a small world


----------



## ninda (May 25, 2007)

sandee2002 said:


> duhh
> I have just realise what the o meant duhh official
> mishhh got u mixed up with ninda, sorry ninda ...the brain is a bit like mush at the moment. How long do you rest up after transfer? I was told by my acupuncturist do nothin for 2 weeks ie hoovering bending etc etc


Hi Sandy,

lol.... Yes my acupunturist said the same, although I took a couple of days off work its back to it now... i'm doing no housework at all, DH is a busy man at the moment   
Ninda x


----------



## ninda (May 25, 2007)

lyons401 said:


> hey ninda
> 
> me 2 what a small world


Lyons, certainly is a small world  I have ET on 14th March and OTD due on Wednesday (25th March)

...nervous now.... bcos sometimes I feel nothing and other time I have gurgles in my tummy... think i'm going a little 

haha 
Ninda x x x


----------



## ShahShah (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks Ninda for your positive thoughts  

I was told the same by my acupuncturist rest for a few days but not to take 2 weeks off!  Have you thought all these acupuncturists must be making a lot of money from all of us!!!!!! 

I never know what I am supposed to feel, at moment still have pain from my EC does anyone still have this 

ShahShahx


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

shahshah
i had et yesterday and felt as if i was being ripped apart when the thing went into to "open" me up...
still sore today and headachey........how long ago did u have ec?


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Mrs Brown....sorry to hear your news.....  

Congratulations to all the BFP today.....enjoy the next 9 months...... 

sending     to all of you testing soon.... 

well i had a lovely day today my cousin came to see me with her baby girl shes 3 months and adorable so that put a smile on my face... 

well only 7 days to go now untill OTD i feel like all i do is count down,,,this is driving me mad....really trying to keep the PMA going 

take care all

      
Roxy x


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

> for me 

started AF on Monday and neg test wednesday

good luck everyone


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Karen* ~ i'm really sorry hun....many healing hugs 

*Vjk*  Really sorry to see your news too xx

Hi *Jewels* ~ welcome to the thread....happy chatting and lots of luck  

*Ninda* ~ welcome to you too....you're testing on my DH's birthday  Lots of luck  

*Sandy* ~ hi there and welcome to the thread....did you mean the 31st March? Otherwise it's a very short 2ww  Oh ok, just seen your other post....lots of luck  

Oops sorry *Princess* ~ all done for you 

Thanks *Jill* ~ i've added you to the list hun....there's a couple of others testing on the 30th 

*Mannys Bird* ~ congratulations.....fab levels 

*Danni* ~ congratulations to you too.......enjoy 

Hi to everyone....hope you all had a lovely first day of Spring 

Love and luck  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## princess30 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank You Lizzy   x


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Morning everyone!!

Sending    to you all.  Hope you're all ok.

Sorry to vjk


----------



## lizzie lou (Mar 16, 2009)

VJK - Really sorry it didn't work.  Sending lots of


----------



## Munchkins (Jul 17, 2008)

Morning all,
Good Luck to all those testing today.
I have not popped in for a few days it's great to see more BFP - well done. 

Lots of   for those with BFN I am so sorry.

OTD tomorrow - I am so scared but also excited, the past 2 IVF cycles failed on day 12 so now in new territory!! Had a few cramps earlier in the week but nothing really yesterday....Don't know what to think if this is good or bad - particularly as a test on day 9 was a BFN...like others I have become a 10 minute knicker watcher! 

So confused....to be honest I am not sure I can actually believe there is a chance this can work...doing so much   
Munchkins...


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

vjk - so sorry xxxxxxxxxx

Munchkins - all the very very very best for tomorrow xxxxxxxxx

- I am soooo desprate to test early (OTD not till this fri)

agghhh hugs to all Corrin x


----------



## elliele (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi

Can i join you?  had two embies transferred on thursday and am already going out of my mind.  

Congratulations on all the BFPs and     to those for whom this time is not their time.

Look forward to getting to know you all better over the next 10 days!

Ellie x


----------



## minette (Feb 3, 2009)

Morning all,

Well, I know its naughty but I tested early this morning & its a BFN for me again. I've felt it for a few days so wanted to put myself out of my misery!

Good luck to the rest of you - I'll keep popping in to see how you are all getting on.

Does anyone know anybody who has had success 4th time around? Each time I get a BFN I feel more like its never going to happen for us. There is nothing wrong with me as far as we know, but I'm starting to lose hope.

Minette xx


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

hello ladies 
i hope you don't mind me joining you.  i had my ET yesterday and am already going in sane with the wait!!  we had 3 eggs collected, 3 fertilised and divided and 2 put back.  phoned today for result of our lonely embie and it was still growing so frozen.  they had to go in twice yest as 1st attempt bladder was too full so was sore last night and have been crampy all day today!! hoping its a good sign but somehow don't feel very confident and don't know why!! my test date is 6th April argh!!! think i will be absolutely nutty by then 

congratulations to everyone with BFP and lots of     for those with BFN

em xx


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi ladies....

VJK....so sorry hun... 

minette....could it be to early to test hun sending you lots of   

Corrinann.... i know its so hard my OTD is this Friday to im also tempted but trying hard to stay away...   

Eknowles and elliele welcome to the 2ww sending you lots of      

hi to everyone else and good luck and sticky vibes to all testing soon     

well another day gone only 6 days to do well nearly 5...  the cramps have started up again im sure af is on its way....please stay away.... 

Take care all 
Roxy x


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Well done to the BFP's and commiserations to the negative cycles.

I'm now on day 4 of my 2WW and can hardly believe it myself that I feel so positive.  

Don't get me wrong, I'm not positive as in, I don't think that I'm guaranteed a pregnancy, but I just feel so pleased to have got this far.

A part of me kind of feels that it might be OK if I just stayed PUPO for a lot longer and just enjoy the glimmer of a hope that maybe, just maybe I might get the outcome I so long for.

Babydust to all and have a pleasant weekend. 

I might even venture outside for 1/2 an hour tomorrow having been a recluse since my egg transfer on Wednesday.  I'm going back to work on Monday, hope that's not to soon.

Dee
x


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi all x

Dee and Roxy - hope you both keeping sane x

Hi em and Ellie - hope you both ok also x

Minette - so sorry - hope you ok - maybe try to focus on next tx ? what are your plans ?

!!!  Right  - issue alert - I did a bad thing and now I am a mess - I tested early this morning - the cheap Hcg test strip at 10 sensitivity was a negative - nothing (maybe a vvvvv feint line) but the clear blue digital came up with the words positive ??  it has a sensitivity of 50 - what do you all think ?? - my Hcg shot was more than 2 weeks ago and my ET was 11 days ago - so I will be 13 days past ovulation 12 days past EC and 10 days past ET ? Why would the less sensitive Clear blue say Positive and the more sensitive Hcg strip not come up ? Ive brought this on my self I know - but couldn't wait till Fri and now look where its got me  !

- any ideas anyone ?

- sorry to be a pain  Corrin x


----------



## elliele (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi Corrinann

I doubt that the clear blue test is incorrect.  maybe the strip was faulty.  When i got my +ve last time i got a negative with clearblue and a positive with first response - clearblue are less sensitive and so i think you have got a  

   it is!!!!

Good Luck

Ellie x


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi can you add me to the list please. 

I had 1 grade 2 4 cell embie (named Peppa I add  !) p t back on Friday the 20th. My official OTD is Sunday the 5th April !!!!!!!! 18 days from EC..... really don't think I will wait until then but I am a compulsive self confessed early tester. so we shall see!

Corrin - congrats - I would say you are lookng good!!!


----------



## nik23 (Jan 2, 2009)

hi there ladies

having iui tomoz so due to test two weeks tomoz,which will be the 6th april,can you add me to your list pretty please  
good luck to everybody 

love nik xx


----------



## Munchkins (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi everyone 
tested this morning with a   third time not lucky....so hubby and i considering a 4th go - but really don't know what to do - every time we have been lucky enough to have grade A embies transfered but for some reason they are just not sticking...

Thanks to all of you for your support over the past 2 weeks and buckets of good luck to all of you...
Munchkins


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi all 

Munchkins so sorry hun.......   x


Corrinann.....no im going insane i think can not wait.....wow you was brave but sounds very good.....  

i am so tempted but the last couple of days ive had AF pains so im sure it has not worked....has any one had af pains and still had a BFP....    

Hello to all sending     to all....and welcome to all the new 2ww.....its the hardest part!!!   

Take care 
Roxy x


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks for all advice ladies - agghh Im sooo stupid - but fingers crossed - my track record not great so ....... Roxy - don't test early - look at the mess Im in !!!!

Munchkins - Im so sorry - 

Hi Nic and Gismo xxxxxxx

- as from tomorrow - no more progestoerone for me so .......... fingers crossed aggghhh

hugs to all x

Corrin x


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Munchkins - sorry to hear it wasn't your time   look after eachother  
Corin - why do you stop progesterone - out of interest?
Roxy - I know what I would do , but then again I am a shining example of the early testers   AF pains are a positive sign so good luck  

What is everyone else up to on their 2 WW?


----------



## lyons401 (Mar 19, 2009)

Morning all, hope you had a good weekend

Im really rather worried today as I have had a little pink blood and feel my af is coming 

Im due to test next monday and now really scared, just praying for a miracle 

Has anyone had this experience and still had a positive outcome?

Spanner, hope all is good


----------



## princess30 (Feb 13, 2009)

Morning Ladies...

(Congrats to all that got   so sorry to those that didnt   x)

Goodluck to all that are still to test - it is the worst wait of my life!! x

well we did it we tested we had too I started to bleed this morning so we where both    non-stop not heavy bleeding just a lil but fresh...we did 1st response and only 1line showed up sooo we where obviously gutted - the reason I am explaining all this is b'cos we did clear blue & got a    (PREGNANT) in digital then we did another 1st response & got a    & then the earlier 1st response we got another faint pink line so a    I did another 1 predictor (Sh*t it came up nothing!! ) so we defo think we are    but b'cos we where crying so much - we dont want to get too excited until 2moro with offical test - we are going to do 2 more in the morning 2moro - however I am going to call clinic at 9am to ask about my bleed - have any of you girls had this?? also I have a blinder of a headache that wont ease...I am sooo scared to be        but surely to god 3 positive tests is enough - My lil fighter Rambo has come thru 4us - I hope n    

I am at work but feel lousy & supa excited too (but want a definate from clinic) - I will let you know how I get on thank you all for your    vibes &   I am ever so grateful xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Really bad news from me  

The bleeding continued all over the weekend and yesaterday when I was in the house laid down I started to get really strong cramps so we wnet to a&e where we waited about 3 hours, I had a canula in my arm and they were taking allsorts of blood tests and a urine test which came back negative   the bloods wont be ready til today or tomorrow but Iv got to go to my doctors at 3.30pm to get referred to the EPU. Iv done a clearblue today and it toook ages to come up pregnant but the levels were only 1-2 so obviously my babies are no longer there. 

On saturday I actually let myself get a bit excited and was looking at some baby things in asda and me and DH were cooing at all the lovely things, and asking each other other what the first thing we were gonna do to our baby was - DH was gonna poke his/her ribs.

I really and truly dont have any idea why, give me a reason and il understand it but there isnt one. 

My mum and dad and my sister and Dh's mum and dad and all his family were over the moon, nthey all knew about our treatemtn and no one could have been happier than DH, he was so so excited, I could see it in his face and how he moved that he thougbht we had cracked it this time, he was on cloud 9 and Iv gone and ruined it and I cant bear to look in eyes and see him cry and hear him say 'its not your faukt' because it f*cking is. I couldnt hold on to them and of all the days it was f*cking mpothers day. 

I cant bear to be prodded and poked bby anymore doctors and nurses and told how my eggs look good and how lovely your embyros look when it means nothing, so what? if they dunt stay in your belly for longer than 5 weeks then does it really matter what they look like? or how good they are. It dunt matter and it meants nowt because they arnt there anymore.

My sister is in the aiden gulf on a cruise ship and when i told her on friday the 'good' news she was over the moon and told me that it made her holiday fab - she sent me a text saying she was going to buy me the cot and couldntt wait to go cot, mattress and bedding shopping with me and that she was 'going to totally spoil our chiddy rotten' - last night after my mum told her because she'd rung to see how i was she sent a text saying 'love you' and now iv probably gone and spoilt her holiday. 

If had a BFn and they are crap, they are terrible and TBH i mthought nothing could get worse than that, and last time this happened I still believed that a BFN was the wporst thing possible, iv chnaged my mind, I wish, in hinmdsight that if this was going to happen and id still come out of it with no chiddy then id have rather got a bfn, This baby stuck and on frtiday it was going good, and now its gone, but its took a chunk of me with it, its took a chunk of its daddy with it and i dont think those chunks will ever ever be replaced.

i hate mothers dy and all it stands for because all it does is leave wwomen feeling eoither elated or at the bottom of a very grim and dark hill and im right at bthe bottom of it.


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

oh manny's bird-    so sorry for your very sad news.  i don't really know what to say but can only imagine what you are feeling!! sending you and you DH lots of love and     your DH will not be blaiming you and it is in no way your fault so please don't think that way!!!! take care and take it easy will be thinking of you 

em xx


----------



## lyons401 (Mar 19, 2009)

Manny's Bird

I am so sorry to hear your very sad news   

my thoughts are with you today and best of luck in whatever you decide to do in the future
xxxx


----------



## MrsBrown (Dec 8, 2008)

Manny's Bird

Just wanted to say Im so very sorry for your news and that you will be in my thoughts today.
I hope you and DH find some strength in the coming days. Look after each other. 
Love Karen xxx


----------



## MISSH (Jan 30, 2008)

Manny's Bird - I am so sorry to hear your news. Life is so cruel sometimes. There is probably not much anyone can say at the moment to make you feel any better. I cannot imagine what you are going through.

My thoughts are with you and your family.

xx


----------



## ShahShah (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello all

Manny bird - am really sorry to hear your news please do not give up hope and it is not your fault  

Can anyone help me, is it normal to have AF type cramping during the 2ww?  I am only on day 5 post ET, I have never bled during any of my 2ww but they have always been negative.  I still have pain from my EC on my right side does anyone still have this and it has now been over a week, i'm not sure if this is due to the fact that I was told it was not an easy EC and my body was distressed, eventhough i was sedated?  

Also how much rest are you supposed to take, I have not done much apart from small things and am working from home today, is this ok?  I have been out but only for a very short period and no long shopping trips.  Any advice would be useful.

Thank you love shahshah x


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Manny's bird - so sorry to hear your news hun....life can be so cruel....my thoughts are with you and your family.....     x


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi all,

Can I join the group please?

I had EC on 19/3 and ET 21/3.  This is my first go at ICSI and although easy at first, my es levels went hi and I had to coast for a week.  

EC went fine and on Saturday 2 embies were transferred - however, it was a bit painful as had lot of swelling from EC and with having to have a full bladder, there was just so much pressure it was painful    I think I was so tense that I made it a bit difficult for the poor surgeon to get the little ones in!  But he got there eventually.  

Been feeling very bloated since then, especially after eating!  Not sure if I'm may be a bit OHSS or if its down to the antibiotics they give you post EC - last day of those today, so I'll know within a day or so! But, becuase I've been feeling so uncomfy, its been hard to feel all lovely about the little ones 

Has anyone else had this happen?

Anyway, my test date is 4/4/09 - my mum-in-laws birthday, so hope its a good sign!!! 

Good luck everyone!
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lizzie lou (Mar 16, 2009)

Manny's Bird - really sorry to hear your news.  I can't begin to imagine how you must feel but you can't blame yourself. 
Corrin - just read your signature - you have really been through the mill so keeping everything crossed for you this time. 
Lyons - sounds like could be implantation spotting?
Shah shah - yeah I have a bit of right sided pain - not sure whether still from EC on 13th as had a does of OHSS afterwards or what - getting all sorts of pains every now and again to be honest.

Came back to work today - thought it would take my mind off off it but today has been worse than any so far - may be it gets worse the closer you het to your OTD?  Been fairly sane about it all before now and managed not to think about it too much.

Lizzie Lou


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Mannys bird, just gutted for you.  What a dreadful thing to happen and although I've never been through it, I can imagine how hopeless everything must feel.  Please, please don't be so hard on yourself.  How exactly is it your fault?  Unfortuantely it's just a terrible, terrible thing that has happened. Big hugs to you and your DH, again so sorry.  

Sezy, welcome aboard.  This journey is difficult and it helps to have others in the same situation.


I'm on day 6 of the 2WW and feel fine.  I'm not sure if I'm imagining it, but I do think that my sense of smell has become ultra sensitive  Anyone else had this??

Good luck to all testing in the next few days, hope to see lots and lots of BFP's.

Babydust to all,

Dee


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Mannysbird I'm so so sorry for you, me heart goes out to you and your DH  

I notice there's more BFP's on here so congrats to you guys    and sorry for the BFN  

As for me, been feeling pretty rough on and off all week but only got 2 more sleeps till test day.    let it work out for us and we get a BFP. This is the toughest part of the 2ww now.

Good luck to everyone else. Anyone else testing on Wednesday?


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

hi all 
sezy - you sound like on similar road to me.  i had ec on 18th and et on 20th.  i have had sharpe paoins on and off since EC and today it has started really sharpe pains around ovary area when pee!!?? apart from that not too bad but back aching slightly now.  just wishing this 2ww goes quick and the results are good!!

oznob - good luck for weds keep positive and   

hi to all you lovely ladies keep positive  

em xx


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks eknowles, Good luck to you on your 2ww.


----------



## GRUNK (Dec 15, 2008)

Hello,

I am in my 2ww - I will test on Friday, this is my second DE attempt so I am hopeful but not getting my hopes too high based on neg. result last time.    I really do not have any symptoms per say other than the progesterone. I had no implantation bleeding.  I have been trying to take it easy but am paranoid that I may not of rested enough after ET and thinking I should have layed in bed for two days instead of one....  asking all of the what ifs?

What type of activity can one do after ET?

Wish you all positive results...


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

mannys Bird - So sorry


----------



## ninda (May 25, 2007)

Hi OZNOB, I know what you mean... only 2 more days.. and i'm going   by the minute.  I don't feel any different (which worries me.. still must keep  )

Sending your lots of  for a   surely its got to be our turn soon.... 
Ninda x


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Mannysbird - I am so sorry to hear your news - take time to be good to yourself xxxx - if it is any help at all - I did get through my bad times and I prob have a BFp now - not that it makes it better now but it is good to look forward xxxxxxxx - thinking about you xxxx

Corrin


----------



## elliele (Jun 16, 2008)

mannys bird - i'm so sorry for you and dh and it is not your fault, but i know how you feel cos it happened to me last time.  just as you feel totally elated your world comes shattering down.  it will get easier and time does help

lots of love and hugs for you both    

munchkins - have your clinic mentioned assisted hatching?  when i miscarried after my second attempt the clinic said in some ways it was positive cos at least they knew the embyros had hacthed to give the BFP.  they said that if you get two BFN they offer assisted hatching for the 3rd go - just a thought??  take care x x

   to the rest of us on the 2ww.  i had an awful day on saturday and was in tears and i was convinced it hasn't worked.  Today not feeling too bad!!  will have to wait until monday to see (or maybe sunday!! )

love to all

Ellie x x x


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

eknowles said:


> hi all
> sezy - you sound like on similar road to me. i had ec on 18th and et on 20th. i have had sharpe paoins on and off since EC and today it has started really sharpe pains around ovary area when pee!!?? apart from that not too bad but back aching slightly now. just wishing this 2ww goes quick and the results are good!!
> 
> oznob - good luck for weds keep positive and
> ...


Hey eknowles,

I've had a bit of an achy back too, but not sure if its because I'm usually very active and I've had to take it easy for a few days - I'm a dance teacher and have had to get some of my other teachers to cover classes for me; although I did drive to Kent yesterday with one of my teachers to teach a workshop, but she did all the work and I just walked aorund poking and prodding! Just hope the drive didn't stress the little ones too much - I'm really paranoid about doing something to jeopordise this, I've waited too long to get to this point and then find that I did something to harm them!!!

Been trying to find out if there is anything that can be done nutritionally to help embie embed, but cant find anything much - anyone out there got any ideas?

My heart is going out to all of you who have not had the news they were hoping for - fingers crossed you get your dream next time 

Isn't it frustrating that we inhbit these bodies and yet we have no idea whats happening in them? 

Lots of love and lovely baby vibes to you all,

S
xxxxx


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi everyone

Been a while since I've been on here, just popped in to see how everyone is doing on the 2ww.

Gentle  to all the BFNs,   for Manny's Bird, I really feel for you xx

   to all the BFPs, wishing you a healthy and happy next 8-9 months x

Only 4 days to go until I test - haven't bought a HPG yet as I don't think I'll be able to resist testing, I'malready analysing every ache and twinge that I get, and (.)(.) are really heavy and achy, pleased they're only small  

Good luck to everyone else on the 2ww - hope you don't end up to  

Lyns x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Mannys Bird*    I don't think there are any good words but I'm so very sorry that you are having to go through this......it's not fair, not fair at all. Please don't think that any of this is your fault.....IF is just such a cruel thing. Many gentle hugs 

*Munchkins* ~ i'm ever so sorry hun....i hope you can find some answers. Take care and many hugs 

*Minette* ~ did you test again today?

*Roxy/Sharshar* ~ have a look here 

*BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

*Lyons* ~ that's quite common hun....could be implantation. Everything crossed 

*Ellie, Em, Gizmo, Nik, Sezy and Grunk* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck to you all     

*Corrin* ~ i'd listen to the clearblue....have you tested again  

*Princess* ~ looking really good for tomorrow......pretty sure it'll be good news  

Hello to everyone else....hope you are all ok,

Love and luck  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## minette (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi all,

Its a definate BFN for me again I'm afraid.

Thanks for all your support.

Manny's Bird - I'm so sorry  

Munchkins - I wasn't third time lucky either - lets hope 4 is our lucky number!

Good luck to everyone yet to test  

Minette xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Minette sorry hun


----------



## elliele (Jun 16, 2008)

Minette - so sorry, it's so unfair    

Ellie x x


----------



## Munchkins (Jul 17, 2008)

Manny's Bird - I am so sorry lots of hugs     hang in there...it's not your fault.

Minette - Fingers crossed for us both 4th time around! 

This was our second cycle with Assisted Hatching...I asked the clinic is there anything else we can do next time round - but short of using super glue I don't think so!! We intend to start as soon as poss, straight after my next natural period so hopefully end of April/May....so I'll be back with the 2WW again - that will most definitely be out last time - until then Good Luck to everyone   .......and massive thanks for the support.
MunchkinsX


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey Lizzy can i be added to the list i had e/c on 19th March and OTD is 5th April  .
Only have the one embie on board and feel very lucky even to have it as we only collected one egg  anyhoo i have a wee question for my fellow 2 week waiters .I had e/t yesterday it was a grade B 5 cell  and transfere wasnt the smoothest shall i say ,but since lunchtime today i have been having slight a/f type feeling in my belly ,im   that its not all over already is it normal to have feelings sorry if im sounding like a crazy woman...i feel it sometimes   
Emma


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Manny's Bird,

I'm not on the 2WW yet but was reading the last few pages and couldn't leave without saying I know your pain and I am sending you a hug. In the first positive ICSI round I too was looking at baby stuff in shops and so caught up in a whirlwind of joy, I never even stopped to think it might not last. I was devastated but I got through it, by just focusing on trying to start putting one foot in front of the other again, no more. Here are a couple of poems I wrote just after I first miscarried. I also have a diary on the ICSI diaries section, if it helps to know you are not alone.

Sending you lots of love and   Diane x

---------------------
'Dear Mummy'

Dear Mummy I know you are sad today, 
I have heard you crying so many times,
I see your heart is breaking,
You have shut out the world, turned off the lights,
I know the pain you feel inside is unbearable,
Screaming at Daddy, pushing him away will not help.

God told me today, mummy is crying for my tiny baby brother,
He told me that you felt life was no longer worth living,
That you feel you can't go on, all energy gone,  
I saw you lying in bed, unable to talk, 
The Angels told me you were the saddest you have ever been,
That you just want to sleep and never wake up.

But Mummy, I am waiting here, waiting for my turn,
I need you Mummy, I need you to be strong,
God told me that I can come to you, but first Mummy needs to get better,
What about me Mummy? Won't you smile for me?
Tomorrow is a new day, will you spend some time thinking of me,
I too long to be in your arms, to be held for the first time.

Dear Mummy, promise me you will try,
I have heard what God and the Angels had to say,
I know you are sad, I know you will miss the other baby,
But please give me a chance, 
Let tomorrow be my day, the day Mummy thought of me,
I love you Mummy.  

A few months after miscarriage:

My Dearest Child

Today Mummy woke up brighter,
I thought I could never move on, never move forward,
But here I am and it is a new dawn,
I am thinking of you, dreaming of holding you in my arms,
I thought I would never dream again

Mummy will always love the baby she lost, but you are important too,
I tread softly now, as I move towards your love,
Lighter Life shakes, acupuncture needles, running on the treadmill,
I feel myself getting stronger each day both in mind and body,
I still have a long way to go, but I would run to the ends of the Earth for you my dear child,

One foot in front of the other I promised myself, no matter how hard,
Every great journey starts with a few steps,
I turn to my Guardian Angel and I feel her hand warm in mine,
Let her take your hand too my sweet baby, 
Soon we will be together, today was the day Mummy thought of you.


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Manny's Birsd - sorry for your loss. I understand where you are coming from and can appreciate how cruel life can be at times. Take care  

Minette and Munchkins - so sorry for you both. Look after yourselves  

Lyns  - all sounding good - good luck


Eknowles - looks like we have the same dates! Don't think I'll be waiting til the 5th to test! What date were you given? I have had cramps and pains since ET. They've eased a little although had a few more sharp pain last night - nothing else though and not a sore boob in sight - despite how much I jump up and down!  

Hope everyone else is well. Love and   to all
x


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Morning Girls!!!

So only one more sleep for me till I test........ all the time now that it's BFP. How you holding up Ninda? I'm proper crazy today  

Hi everyone else x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello ladies can i join! AGAIN!

Ello to everyone that knows me! For those who dont im katie! This is my 6th month on clomid but only the 5th month of me ovulating so they will only class it as my 5th month!  Im putting on so much weight with the clomid! 

Im on Cd21 and 6DPO so well into my 2wW test on tues! Only a dreaded week lol!

How is everyone x 

Lizzy can you please add me to your board again LOL test date is the 31st i believe, but chart says af should come 30th so may not even get to test lol!


----------



## nik23 (Jan 2, 2009)

hey lizzyb,

can you change my test date to the 10th april please hun

thanks,love nik xx


----------



## princess30 (Feb 13, 2009)

Morning Girlies,

So sorry to all those that got a    x

 to those that got a   x

(lizzy can you please update the board I got everything confirmed with clinic 2day - thank you xxx)


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi All

Congrats to those you got BFP and lots of    to those who got BFN.

Sorry aint been around for a few days but had this dreaded bug and been feeling like poop. Was reallt naughty and tested early and I know OTD isnt till tommorrow but its a BFN for me I knew it was as they say you know your own body.

Good luck to those testing and hope you all get your BFP you deserve G

Caz.s xx


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

gizmo123 said:


> Manny's Bird - sorry for your loss. I understand where you are coming from and can appreciate how cruel life can be at times. Take care
> 
> Minette and Munchkins - so sorry for you both. Look after yourselves
> 
> ...


hi Gizm0 - i have test date of 6th April so ages yet don't know how I'm going to get through this!! 

woke this morning with horrendous sharp pains in stomach thought i had food poisoning had chicken last night and when looked at best before date it was the 22nd !!  i just hope this doesn't harm my little embies! feel OK now though

oznob - wow exciting stuff 1 more sleep to go  

caz.s - think positive you still have 1 more day to go and there have been times when the result has changed overnight  

emak - not only do we have samename but we spookily seem to have very similar stories i too have 2 blocked tubes, has ET on 20th march and had nightmare too, my bladder was to full so put catheter in then told to empty some of bladder then did again argh !!!! this could be a good omen 

hi to everyone else hope you are all well

Manny's bird - hope you feel slightly better today we are all thinking of you    

em xx


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Caz -    eknowles might be right, the result might change tomorrow. x


----------



## egg and chips (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi all, Been reading for some time and only just plucked up the courage to post.....

I need some advise/reasurrance, I had my HCG shot on Thursday 12/03/09, EC was on Saturday 14/03/09 and ET on 17/03/09 (1x grade 2 11 cell and 1 x grade 2 7 cell), 
I have tested everyday as I am a freek!!! Sunday and Yesterday both tests were negative so I put this down to the HCG being out of my sytem- I have tested today and got a faint positive.

so I am 8 days PT and got this info from another site

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT


so based on this could the positive be correct? 

Fanx for reading and Good luck to everyone....x


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi girls,

Thank you all very much for all your lovely posts to me...

I was in the DRI's EPU for most of the day yesterday my hcg had dropped from 475 on friday to 53    iv more or less miscarried completely so rather than doing an erpc they are just gonna let me carry on at home unless i start geetting either stronger pains or lots more bleeding......

eeee im so fed up, thats an understatement really my heartsbroken again and i think it'll tqake longer to get back to being me, im a really happy person and can see positivity in everything, i think thats left for now....

But there will always be worse off than me.

XXX


----------



## lyons401 (Mar 19, 2009)

morning girls and im sorry for all those with BFN Manny's bird keep thinking about you 

this morning had some bleeding but it was red blood so i guess this is the end for me  
cannot stop crying although been told to keep on taking the cyclogest

Life is so cruel, have had to take leave from work as cant function today

 to all still waiting and the best of luck to you all

Has anyone bled and still had good news I had 2 embies put back on friday the 13th (what a day) i know im sounding desperate but thats how i feel

Jill
xx


----------



## princess30 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lyons - when is your OTD?

I am pregnant I got my BFP yesterday and I have been to my clinic today for all the checks & everything confirmed my OTD wasn't until 2day - I started to bleed yesterday when AF was due not heavy pink.brown blood...which has continued and is now red blood (its NOT heavy but its consistant & not stopping) I spoke to nurses in detail and they have assured me this is normal for some women as long as it doesnt get heavy and begins to clot) SO answer to your Q Yes you can get a BFP even if you bleed loads of women bleed some for a few days/weeks or months every1 is individual..

Wishing you the very very best of luck x


----------



## lyons401 (Mar 19, 2009)

princess 

congratulations om your bfp my otd is the 30th of march but period not due until 29th so im bleeding for areason.

So so sad 

well done you tho xx

my blood is also red but i also have pain as well


----------



## lyons401 (Mar 19, 2009)

princess

forgot to mention im43 so age not on my side

thinking of transferring from manchester care to argc in london they are supposed to be quite good

jill
xxxx


----------



## Tore (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi gill

Sorry to hear of the bleeding many bleed and still get bfp so fingers crossed.

I notice your at care that was my old clinic if your thinking of moving treatment I would read up on the lister they treat many 40 plus woman with fab results.

Good luck all with tx x x


----------



## lyons401 (Mar 19, 2009)

tore

thank you and i will read up on lister

still bleeding i keep checking every five mins


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Ladies

I've started to bleed, so it's another BFn for me this month  

Congrats to all the BFP's and good luck to those yet to test xx


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

waitingpatiently -so so sorry hun....   life is so not fair.. 

big     to all the BFN....x

Congratulations to all the BFP..... 

sending     to all testing soon   

lyons401  -i have also heard lots of great storys about the lister... 

just 3 more days to go untill OTD....trying to stay away from them hpt.... 

Take care 
Roxy x


----------



## Taylor19 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi

I had 2 "good grade" 4 cell embryos put back yesterday. Feel fine today & trying to take things easy !

I'm off work for the 2WW

If anyone has any tips on what I should / shouldn't be doing please let me know - I'm open to suggestions!!

I know some people think having 2 weeks off work & not doing much is a little OTT, but I need to know that I've done everything I can. What thoughts / opinions do people have ?

Good Luck to everyone 

Taylor19 x


----------



## roobie (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Lizzy, can you put me down for a BFN please?

xx


----------



## Little Pearl (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Well I made it to OTD but it was a BFN for me and AF followed later this afternoon.  

Soooooooo sad.

Good luck to everyone still waiting, here's hoping for lots of BFP's.

Lots of    

Love
Little Pearl
x


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Roobie and Little pearl....so sorry girls    life can be so cruel......   x

Take care 
Roxy x


----------



## ninda (May 25, 2007)

OZNOB said:


> Morning Girls!!!
> 
> So only one more sleep for me till I our OTD........ all the time now that it's BFP. How you holding up Ninda? I'm proper crazy today
> 
> Hi everyone else x


OZNOB: all the best for tomorrow...  that this time its our turn.
Hope your feeling ok, I am going nuts... totally  haha

Sleep well tonight.

lots of love & babydust.... Ninda x


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Roobie ,  Waiting patiently , Jill and little pearl - thinking about you both xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hi Taylor x

Princes - hope all is well  xx

Mannysbird xxxxxxxxxxx - hope you managing  xxx

Egg and chips - your BFP prob is a bfp fingers crossed for ongoing success

OTD this Fri !!!!!!!!!!!!!

corrin xxx


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Ninda,

Don't think I'll be sleeping very well tonight, far too nervous! Can't stop thinking about it now, can't seem to be able to concentrate on anything else! Oh well only a few more hours and we'll both know.

Lots and lots of luck to you too.     for us.


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

good luck to all you girls testing in the next few days .I will be thinking of yous all    .
Knowles yeah very similar "stories" and test date etc etc do you think you will manage to hold out til the 5th April to test? I doubt i will im already thinking i will do it a day early ,then again on test day ......just to be sure  Are you feeling anything ,i still have a/f type pains and HATE it hope its not a bad sign     
Emma


----------



## sweetmama (Mar 9, 2009)

waitingpatiently,little pearl,robbie- so sad to hear the news.   


For all on the 2ww hung on guys       



emak-af pains are quite normal, most of the ladies got BFP had this pain   it's a good sign for you.


----------



## lyons401 (Mar 19, 2009)

hi girls

good luck to all testing today i really hope you get bfp's
so sorry for those with bfn's   

im still bleeding a little and still red i cant evenfunction now

jill xx


----------



## Natalie x (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Thinking of you all that are testing in the next few days sending you lots of       .

So sorry to everyone that got BFN   also sending you lots of    .

Roxy (Sis) not long now      your dream comes true love ya xxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi All

Well today was test date and it was a BFN and we are devastated.

I really wish everyone on here BFP and hope to see loads soon

Take care All

Caz.s xx


----------



## bent (Mar 4, 2009)

i am so so so sorry to hear  your news, was in the same boat last Thursday, its jus not fair, don't know what to say apart my heart goes out to you


----------



## ninda (May 25, 2007)

Taylor19 said:


> Hi
> 
> I had 2 "good grade" 4 cell embryos put back yesterday. Feel fine today & trying to take things easy !
> 
> ...


Hi Taylor,

Its horses for courses.. I took my 2ww off the last time and nothing, some people taking it off to rest and chill out and it works wonders, this time round i'm back at work... but will have to see.

As long as your happy and spend the time positively, with lots of laughs. Don't spend all day on FF go and visit friends, and keep happy.... do you see the pattern... HAPPY.....   

It's easy said than done, its my OTD today and already I feel like i'm going 

Take care,
Ninda x


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Caz s       .you take care of yourself

Taylor  19 I have been off work through ALL of my tx ,i was terribly stressed at the start and not sleeping etc ,so my doc quite happily signed me off .I always planned to take the 2ww off ,i dont know how anyone can concentrate at their work during a 2ww.Good luck

Emma


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi all,

Just a quickie to let you know tested this morning and it's a BFN for us, we're absolutely devasted.
Good luck to all of you with test dates coming up x


----------



## lyons401 (Mar 19, 2009)

Oznob im so sorry for your bfn its an awful time for us all

im still bleeding my otd 3oth but i think i already know the outcome just not mentally ready to hear it

love and best wishes

jill
x


----------



## MISSH (Jan 30, 2008)

So sorry to hear the news of BFN's. Big hug to anyone who has has this devastating news over the last few days.

I am now completely doo lally I think. Two more sleeps to go until the big day. Have been trying so hard to resist the temptation to test.

I don't know whether I feel positive or not. B**bs starting to hurt today which could be a good sign. Had a very light bleed last sat which was 10 days after ET. Not very much at all and dark brown. Have not had any other bleeding but then have not had a period for 3 years don't know if this means anything either. 

These past two weeks have been a very long time. I am sure that someone has inserted a couple of extra days in to the weeks.

H

xx


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

emak - hi there not sure i ill make it to 6th wanting to test now but only 5dpt already so just waiting and waiting!! not had any other feelings etc since yest just very very mild dull aches but nothing i could call af like symptoms! just have to see if get anything next week even my (.)(.) have stopped hurting so we'll see.  

em xx


----------



## Brambles1 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi everyone! What a lively board. I thought I'd pop in and say hello. I had 2 embies transferred friday 20th and am now on 2ww. Going slightly    
Started stressing today because I've got no signs of implantation - not a twinge - nothing. The last time I had mild shooting pains and fluttery feelings so I felt like something was happening. This time...nothing. I'm resting and taking it easy (off work until next week) and trying not to think about it, but I'd love to have some symptoms of something/anything!

Good luck to everyone.

Brambles xxx


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi ladies

really sorry to hear about the BFN....life is so unfair.....    

sending       to all you testing soon and all on your 2ww.... 

well im devasted started to bleed last night heavy as well, today its stil there so im sure its all over and another BFN
the clinic have advised i rest carry on the pessaries and test on Friday....i have lost all hope now...just can not stop   

       to all 

Take care 
Roxy x


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Just thought I would pop back to wish all you 2WWers good luck, hope it's not getting you down too much! 

Also thought I would offer some support for those who have encountered the dreaded BFN this time round. We have started an inbetweenies thread for those who find themselves in limbo land, waiting to start again. Feel free to pop on and say hi, we are in the "in between treatment" section. It's for those who can't give up the FF daily fix!

Congrats to all of the BFP's - one day it WILL be me!!!

DFx


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi, add me to the list.  I test on March 28th and we are ttc naturally.


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

hi lizzie

pls add me to the list for 8 April IUI

Good luck to testers this week,   for a bfp for you all



sam


----------



## lizzie lou (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Ladies

I have had a dreadful day today - I have had a "show" (brownish stuff).  It just got worse and worse this morning and has now stopped but it is just like what I get the day before my period starts and so am convinced that it has not worked but at the same time just daring to hope (which I know I will just kick myself for later) OTD is 30th but I don't think I will get that far.  

Good luck to everyone else.

Lizzie Lou


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Lizzie Lou - it could be an implantation bleed esp if brown ?

Hi to Sam , Brambles and Victors x

Roxy  


em - try not to test early - I did and its got me in a right state x

Missh  OZNOB - hang on in there 

Lyons - thinking about you xxxx

- 2 days untill OTD for me    corrin x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Minette* ~ sorry it was a  hun.....take good care 



Mannys Bird said:


> But there will always be worse off than me.


Aw hun, there probably will be but that doesn't make what you are going through any less valid and devastating. I'm so sorry you are having to go through this...many, many hugs 

*Roobie, Caz, Oznob and Little Pearl* ~ too many BFNs, i'm so very sorry. Many gentle hugs 

*Jill and Waitingpatiently* ~ i'm really sorry   

*Lizzie Lou* ~ it could be implantation hun....really hope it is  

*Roxy* ~ really hope it turns around for you by Friday  

Hi *DF* ~ thanks for telling us about the thread....i'll put the link here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=181715.msg2910788#msg2910788

*Diane* ~ thanks for the poems hun 

*Emma* ~ welcome to the thread, I've added you to the list. Are you IVF or ICSI? Pains are really normal.......lots of luck  

Hi *DK* ~ welcome back again...hope this is the time for you  

*Egg and chips* ~ cool name! Welcome to the thread....you are a definate POAS addict. It's looking hopeful...have you tested again?

*Taylor19* ~ hi there and welcome to the thread.....what day do you test  

Hi *Brambles* ~ welcome......lots of ladies have had BFPs with no symptoms at all!!  

*VV* ~ hi there, we do have a ttc Naturally 2ww thread too.....have you found it?  

*Sam* ~ welcome to you too....fingers crossed for you  

*Nik* ~ all done 

*Princess* ~ congratulations.....really wonderful news 

Take care all,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## ShahShah (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi all

Really sorry about all the BFP's have faith it wil work next time  

I am going a bit mad on this 2ww so have gone back to work.

eknowles - know how you feel I have no symptoms so any sign wold be great only keep getting AF type pains and am desperate for it to work this time x

Love shahshah


----------



## elliele (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi all

   for the BFNs

hang in there those testing this week     keep away from the hpt    

lizzielou - it really could be implantation bleeding    

I'm desperate to buy a test but if i do i know i won't be able to stop myself from using it.  have decided to buy a pack on Saturday and use them sunday and monday - 30th is OTD anyway so only a day early!!

love to all

Ellie x x x


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Evening girls 
Lizzy im an IVF girl    that it works for all of us.
Im glad i came across the thread ,at least now i know that the pains are normal.
Im soooooo sorry to read about the BFN     its just so unfair ,ohhh the temptation to test early must be sooo hard to resist but im gonna try my best,have decided that if my a/f doesnt put in an appearance by next weekend only then will i go out a buy some hpt's ,test day is the sunday     .Hope the rest of yous arent going CRAZY yet  
Emma  xx


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

hi lizzie 
i'm an ivf lady !!
emma xx


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi gang...x

I am so sorry to hear of the recent BFN's it really is a truly horrible experience gentle    to you all  


       to all those are testing soon       


3 days to go and i'm so scared   I only have bad memories of testing. Today I have woken up to the worst of WORST of headaches so much so its made me feel so sick   I have had to take painkillers and its now subsiding....so am now resting up in bed...feel like 'Poo' actually   if its sign of PG   I'll quite happily put up with it every day - but if its a result of coming down with something well, it can just simply GO AWAY!!! 

PLease, please work


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Caz - Oh no, I am really so sorry to hear tx wasnt successful for you....damn!! sorry sweetie


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

Hy Hayleigh,

I am testing tues but exactly like u i have the most horrible headache started last night and stillg ot it also feeling soo bad........heres hoping its a sign )

sandy


----------



## elliele (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi i also feel rubbish in the mornings but it seems to get better as the day goes on.  Can't seem to remember if that's what it's usually like when i get up for work and i'm only 11 dpo!!!  can't decide whether or not to go and buy some tests - HELP!!

Hope everyone is keeping sane    

Ellie x x x


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Sandee - Thank you for that, its nice to know your not alone   Oh yes, heres hoping its a good sign        

Elliele - Hi,   after long deliberations I finally plucked up the courage and took the plunge, I brought my tests yesterday   I have two 'Clearblue Digitals' sat in my cupboard - everytime  open the cupboard door they just ''STARE AT ME''     My test day is Sunday but I may test Sat   I just dont know


----------



## carnivaldiva (Feb 9, 2009)

Congratulations to all the BFP   

Mine was unfortunately a BFN.     To those who didn't get the positive test.

 nd   on their next cycle.

I'm now in a more positive state of mind, even though I didn't get the result I wanted.

I'm going to lose 2 stones (so need some diet buddies).  I have an appintmen to see an acupuncturist next Wednesday.  Next coming cycle I'm going to take some time out from work so I'm not working during the 2ww.


----------



## ninda (May 25, 2007)

OZNOB said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just a quickie to let you know tested this morning and it's a BFN for us, we're absolutely devasted.
> Good luck to all of you with test dates coming up x


OZNOB/CAZ.S I'm very sorry for your bfn's I too got my bfn yesterday, after hours of  and thinking why "we're nice people, what have we ever done wrong" DH and I spent the evening giving each other cuddles and feeling very sad/sorry for ourselves, then went out with friends - which did make us feel better.

I've got a few days off next week to spend time away, on a small walking trip. DH is holding up ok, and says that we wont be beaten, we want to try again in the next few months... so watch this space.....  

Good luck to those due to test this week and beyond.

Ninda x


----------



## Beep (Oct 2, 2008)

Hello

Can I join this thread, I had my ET yesterday having ICSI at BCRM?  I'm on day 1 of 2ww and already paranoid, happy, tearful, hopeful.  I wont be testing for a little while yet.

Beep
x


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Well, hello again Beep    Nice to see you here - its great to talk to others who are going through the same


----------



## elliele (Jun 16, 2008)

oznob/cazs/carnivaldiva/ninda     words are just not enough

welcome beep - happy waiting   hope we can be of some support

keep your spirits up    

Ellie x


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi all, jst checking in as I haven't visited for a couple of days.

So much has been happening.

I'm really sorry to hear about all the BFN's - I only know how I would feel if mine turns out to be negative.  We all put so much love, time and energy into this, and it does seem so unfair.  Thank goodness we are all here to support each other  

And bid congratulations to all the BFP's!!!   I hope those good baby vibes spread out to thos of us still waiting to test!

For my part, I'm 5dpt, and the bloating has finally gone - I really was begining to think I was gong to explode!!  I guess it wasn't ohss after all, just a bad side-effect from the lovely antibiotic they put us on after EC ( I worrid about that cos it said on the leaflet inside not to take if you are preg or trying to get preg!!!  I guess the clinic know what they're doing tho'!!)

I feel sort of normal now - so normal in fact that I wish I was feeling something!  Although I did feel a funny pinching feeling on my insides, low down in my belly - that was weird.  Then this morning I did have a very brief and mild AF type pain; nothing now tho'.  Oh, and I'm only wanting to each really plain foods.

Went back to teaching my dance class last night - didn't do much though; I took on my Grande Dame persona and sat in a chair directing everyone, only getting up if I really had to.  I quite enjoyed that 

How is everyone else feeling - is it normal not to feel much at this stage?  It s so frustrating not knowing whats going on in our won bodies 

Good lick to all those testing in the next few days - fingers crossed for lots more 

Love to you all

XXXXXX


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

welcome beeps

well what a night i've had terrible pains all night waking me up sharp stabby pains and bloatedness like af is on way... so i lost my marbles and tested... bfn obviously as only 6dpt...   no worrying af is on way   just hoping its implantation 

em xx


----------



## elliele (Jun 16, 2008)

em - don't worry it is probably just implantation pains, that's a good sign


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

Ooopss....I didn't realize I came onto the TTC with TX board.  I have found the other one, I just clicked on this one by mistake.


----------



## Beep (Oct 2, 2008)

Hello

Thanks for welcoming me girls.  The only side effects for me so far are from those lovely pessaries, flatulence and going to the toilet alot!! but I read elsewhere thats quite common.

      
For all of you.

Love Beep
xxx


----------



## lizzie lou (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello everyone

So many BFN's! So sorry to all 

I found a useful webpage about implantation bleeding which has made me feel a bit better again although too scared to get my hopes up. For anyone else who has bleeding/spotting and is worried the link is: http://www.askbaby.com/implantation-bleeding.htm

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

oooooo, mild AF type pains are back!!!

Is this a good sign? Or not?

Arrrrggggghhhhhhh!

If I'm like this now, I'm going to be totally bonkers by next week  


xxxxxx


----------



## minette (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi all,

Congrats for BFP's - so sorry for BFN's  

Sezy - what kind of dancing do you teach?

Minette xx


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Beep - welcome x


----------



## elliele (Jun 16, 2008)

Good Luck for all those testing tomorrow       

Love Ellie
x x x


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you!!!
Im testing tomoz and am absolutely convinced its going to be BFN. Part of me doesnt want to do it as i know that horrible feeling when only one line appears and cant bare to feel like that. god this is all so so hard isnt it girls
Well i had horrible dull crampy pains yesterday like AF was going to appear today but no sign?? also the cramps have gone? not sure if its a good thing?

Anyway wish me luck lets hope its a BFP tomoz when i write on here.
Good luck to all you others too

Jewels.x


----------



## Beep (Oct 2, 2008)

Good Luck


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Good luck for tomorrows testers    that there is loads of


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Jewels - sending you all the luck in the world for testing today.  As you know it is also my OTD and I got a BFP!

I am still having cramps, so bad that I was doubled up in pain twice yesterday, DH is going to mention it to clinic when he phones up today.  It is already clear that this little one is going to be a pain like his/her dad!  

Sending you                                     

Sue


----------



## sweetmama (Mar 9, 2009)

Wraak--     that's great,

though    sorry for the BFN


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Morning all - Lizzy, can you please put be down for a BFN?  

Good luck to everyone else testing today,   , hope you do better than i did.

Congrats to all the BFPs recently, and big   to all the BFNs

Lyns x x


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello!
Well thats me tested this morning and got BFN  GUTTED!!
I was up at 6 as i couldnt sleep.
I still have no sign of AF so not sure?? nurse said to wait a week and test again. more waiting....its hell!!!!
Congrats WRAAKGODIN on your BFP. woo hoo!!
Good luck to everyone testing in the next few days
Jewels.xx


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello All,

I was hoping I could join you. I had a FET the day before yesterday and my test date is 4th April. I have had three previous ICSI cycles that ended in miscarriage around 6 weeks. This is the first time I've had frozen embies to transfer.  

Jewels, Lynns and any other BFNs I haven't read down to yet sorry to hear your news

Sue congratulations on your news. If you are still in pain you should definitely contact your clinic as it can be a number of important issues, better safe than sorry. 

Diane x


----------



## jen83 (Jun 9, 2006)

got a bfp this morning  

  to all who got bfn so sorry    


jen83


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

WOW many congrats jen and Sue on your BFP   

Lyns and Jewels soooooo sorry


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh, Lyns and Jewels, I am so very sorry   I know all to well how a BFN feels and wouldnt wish it on my worst enemy sending you lots of gentle       






Jen83 - Many CONGRATULATIONS on your     

Masses of         to us all waiting to test


----------



## MISSH (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi

I got a BFP this morning. Am so overwhelmed. 

We did two tests to make sure and they were both positive. Got my scan booked for three weeks time. Am very nervous as to what happens now.

I know that I have been very blessed.

H


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

MISSH.......  

        fabulous news...   on your


----------



## Beep (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi

Congratulations MissH and Jen83 on your BFP.   

Lyns and Jewels, how awful to get BFN, I'm truly very sorry.    

Beep
xx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Woohoo Sue, MissH & Jen congrats on your BFP xxx

So sorry to the other testers that got a BFN, it is also my official test day which was confirmed as a BFN this morning

xxx


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

egg and chips - how you getting on hun have you had any symptos yet  

em xx


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

missh, jen, sue      on your BFP

Big       to Lyns Jewels, waiting patiently...im so so sorry to hear this news...x

well today was also my OTD and its a BFN for me devasted  ...im just thinking where to go next i want to change clinics x

Take care all 
Roxy x


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Congrats to everyone who got their BFP Today

Sorry to those who got BFN as well as me this morning   

Jewels.xx


----------



## Brambles1 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi everyone,

So sorry to everyone who got BFNs. There are no words that help so sending you all big gentle    

Keep the faith, ladies. I hope your dreams come true one day soon.  

Congrats to all the BFPs!  

Good luck to everyone testing over the weekend. I've got to keep myself away from those pee sticks - got to last until Thursday. Feel like AF is on her wicked way, though.  

Anyone else testing on 2nd?

Brambles xx


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Brambles - Oh hun, I have had on and off AF pains since 3dpt and have been convinced AF has been en route for pretty much the entire wait...   and I am now 2  days away and still NO AF       

Remember slight AF cramps have been associated with implantation   and many people cant tell the difference between AF symtons and early PG signs  

Lots of      your way...


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

minette said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Congrats for BFP's - so sorry for BFN's
> 
> ...


Hey Minette, I teach belly dance! But that is just my evening job, by day I'm a psychotherapist.

Wow, so much going on here!!! Lots of testing going on -  to those who have the result they have dreamed of , and big hugs to those who didn't 

I woke up in the middle of the night last night with really strong AF type cramps. I know that this can be a sign of implantation, so keeping fingers crossed! No other signs of implantation though - and feel pretty normal today, just very mild AF type pains that come and go. I sort of wish I did have some other signs! Anyone else experiencing similar?

Also been having some very strange dreams that are obviously being influenced by this whole experience - but a part of me is really hoping they may be predicitve 

Only 8 more sleeps til OTD!!!!

Love to you all

xxxxxx


----------



## zizzie (Feb 28, 2009)

I jumped to have a peek at this thread ...Sue CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!    . So very happy for you!!!!!!

Hayleigh ---good luck for your OTD     

Congrats to all the BFP 

  to people who got BFN

zizzie


----------



## elliele (Jun 16, 2008)

so sorry for the BFNs     your time will come keep strong

congrats for the BFPs     for a happy and healthy 8 months ahead

fingers crossed for the weekend testers    

Love Ellie x x x


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi all - 

- well BFP for us - although we happy it is just the first steps for us as we have lost 2 babies previously - feel blessed to get this far -now just sooo nervous for 1st scan on the 9th  -

- so so blo*dy sorry for the BFN's xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

- congratulations to the BFP's xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

- and (phew !) Hello ! to all the newbies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Corrin x


----------



## elliele (Jun 16, 2008)

congrats corrinann got everything crossed for you for a healthy 8 months

ellie x x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Carnivaldiva* ~ i'm very sorry to see your news hun...many hugs  Have you found the 'Belly club' thread.....you'll find lots of diet buddies there but you need to ask for access. Let me know if you need the link 

*Ninda* ~ sorry to see you news too. You've not done anything wrong.....it's just all so unfair 

*Lyns* ~ many hugs to you too....take care 

*Waitingpatiently* ~ ah hun, i'm sorry to hear you news.....be kind to yourself 

*Roxy* ~ take care of yourself, it's really not fair. Good luck in your search for another clinic 

*Jewels*  sorry you are having to go through this, hope next week brings better news  

Hi *Beep* ~ welcome to the thread....can you let me now your test day hun and I'll add it to the list  

Hi *Diane* ~ welcome back and much luck to you  

*Zizzie* ~ are you going to come and join us 

*Em* ~ hope they are good signs....way too early for that test 

Don't worry *VV* ~ will see you over on the other thread 

*Sue* ~ congratulations.....really lovely news 

*Jen* ~ congratulations to you too....be very happy and healthy 

*MissH* ~ yay, another BFP.....fabulous. Congratulations 

*Corrin* ~ congratulations ands lots of luck for your scan on the 9th 

Hope everyone else is ok, take care and much love and luck  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Good evening all,

Lizzy, thanks for the welcome back and the luck, here's hoping I won't have to be back again in the future, unless its after a        

Corrin, I am so much   for you. I know how stressful the next few weeks until first scan can be, but fantastic news that you have leaped over the first hurdle.    

Sezy, what an interesting work life you have. I was thinking of starting belly dance classes prior to this treatment -looks fun!

Brambles, lots of people have AF feelings and go onto have a BFP, so try not to worry

Roxy, sorry to hear your news    what clinics are you thinking of?

MISSH, Jen,- yay    

Hugs to everyone else,

Diane x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Jewels, Lyns, Waitingpatiently, Roxy sending you lots and lots of hugs.  I am so sorry to hear you news.  I have had 5 failed IUI’s, so I know how you feel.  Just take time out and look after yourselves.  

Corrinann – congratulations, I   this one stays for you.

jen83 and MISSH huuuuuuge congrats!  Wishing you all the best for the next 9 months!  What a great Christmas present for us all!

Diane – I spoke to my clinic, they think it is just my bowel reacting to the change in my body and the pesseries.  They said that if it is a constant pain to contact them again, but I usually have a slight pain there anyway due to IBS.  But the bad pain comes and goes, so I don’t think it is a big problem.  I will have a scan on 17 April and it will all see a bit more real then, I am still in denial!

Brambles and Sezy – I had lots of cramping and I was absolutely convinced that it had failed – and I was wrong!  Keep hoping.

Sue


----------



## elliele (Jun 16, 2008)

well i was naughty and tested early this morning and it was BFN - gutted.  Can't see that it is going to change now - feel numb.  always said we would keep going until we had a baby but not sure if i can do this again

sorry for the miserable message - hope you are all doing ok?

Ellie x x x


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Good morning ladies,

I'd like to jump aboard the 2ww train. Had ET on 26 March and now have three embies on board. OTD on 7 April, but I'm already finding myself obsessing aboutthings far mor than I wanted to. This weekend will be spent watching out for any possible implantaton signs - is it like watching paint dry by any chance ?
Don't have any physical symptoms just yet (a bit early for that anyway) except for slght light headedness at times when I get up but that could be anything (or could it?? )

Anyways, good luck to all who are testing this weekend and congrats to the recent BFPs.

xEls.


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Els - wishing you a quick ! 2 weeks and a good outcome xxx

Ellie  - what was your OTD again - ?

- hugs to all x Corrin x


----------



## ShahShah (Jul 21, 2008)

Congrats to all the BFPs.  That is great news.

Have woken this morning with bad AF pains and am convinced it is coming but no sign!!!  Is this normal to have AF pains all the way in  a 2ww and still get a BFP?


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi All,

How's everyone hanging in there?

Diane - yes, I suppose it is quite an interesting life I have!!  Belly Dance is really great, and it is said to be very beneficial after the first trimester to help prepare for giving birth (I always recommend women check with their midwife or doctor first though).  I am taking it easy at the moment as I don't want to jiggle those little ones too much at this stage!  Fortunately I have some great teachers working for me who can step in if I need them to.  Its hard at the moment as I have two preggers ladies in my classes at the moment - so difficult watching them be excited about their babies when I'm having to work so hard for it.  They are lovely gals, and i am really pleased for them - just cant help being a tad envious  

So today I have no cramping and I just feel completely normal.  Yesterday I was convinced that everything was going hunkydory and they had implanted - but today i am convinced that there is nothing happening and its going to be a BFN and was in floods of tears this morning with my poor dh trying his best to calm me down (he did succeed inthe end!).  Yep, its finally happened and I've gone  

What I have to keep reminding myself of is that when a baby is conceived naturally the majority of women would not even have a clue at this stage as signs and symptoms can be very few or non-existant.  Its only because i KNOW that two embies were put back that I'm obsessing about it...

Ah well, ramble over...have agood weekend everyone, and good luck to everyone testing this weekend!!

Sezy
xxx


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Good afternoon all,

I've had a productive last 24 hours that rectified my last few car issues which included getting a duplicate of my car road tax yesterday which had quite spectacularly managed to blow out the window on the A10 the other week and then got my wing mirror replaced that someone kindly nicked while my car was left at the train station overnight after egg transfer. So now mobile and prepared to face work again next week, hopefully it'll help time pass quicker until my test day next Saturday. 

Sezy, many people that get a BFP have no symptoms so try not to go too   (easier said than done). Re: the ladies in your class, it is difficult to see others pregnant and with young babies, so I do empathise. I had two heavily pregnant ladies at work last year, one that gave birth pretty much exactly when I would have if I hadn't miscarried the first time. I did try and disconnect it and use my higher logic but you can't help but feel your heart is being wrenched sometimes, we are only human. I won't be going near anything beyond walking for as long as I can hold onto this embie and I really hope I do hold onto it but if not then belly dancing is going to be top of the list along with the running to get me on my way to my weight loss goals again!

Shah, yes many people have what they describe as 'AF pains' and get a BFP, the one thing I've learnt as I've gone through this journey is symptoms or no symptoms you really don't know.

Elsbelle, good luck and try fit in some distractions from the 'drying paint'  

Ellie, you really don't know until test day as the HCG doubles roughly every 2 days and you could be just below the threshold. In my second round, the day before test day it was negative and then the following day it was a positive so you really can't tell so do keep testing (unfortunately I miscarried later but I did reach an HCG of  > 7000).

Sue, I'm glad you contacted the clinic, hope the pain subsides.  

Hugs to everyone else  

Diane x


----------



## elliele (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks Diane72 -  i will keep testing!! OTD not until monday so guess have time it is just that by this time in my last cycle i was already showing positive

will try to keep positive    

please blow me bubbles for luck!!


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Ellie, 7 bubbles just came your way !


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

BFN - for us - AFF arrived and am in a mess. This pain is so great


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Gizmo - Oh no, I am so very sorry sending you gentle    I know all to well how a BFN feels  







I cant quite believe this but I got a    this morning....we are over the moon, although we have a long way to go    

     to all of you waiting to test...x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

awwwww - Hayleigh!  I am so happy for you!  many many congratulations!  

Gizmo - sending you lots and lots of hugs.  I am so sorry to hear your news.  Take care of yourself, ok?

Elliele - I have blown you 10 bubbles, to keep the last number as the magic 7!  Good luck!

Sue


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

hayley - wow thats fab news congratulations  

gizmo - so sorry hun sending you lots of   


sezy - how are you hun? i'm just like you i was very emotional yesterday and when dh asked why i kept crying i said because my (.)(.) don't hurt anymore!! as you can imagine he just looked at me as if i had 2 heads!! also my cramping has stopped so convinced it's not worked!! lets hope it has for us both.   

hi to everyone else hope you all enjoying the weekend!!!

em xx


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Good morning all,

OUCH,that gestone injection this morning is still hurting even though my DH did it over an hour ago  

Gizmo, I'm so sorry    

Hayleigh, Woohoo       

Em ,hope you're feeling better today, this is an emotional rollercoaster

Hugs to all

Diane x


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey everyone!!
Well the i have finally got AF this morning  so no longer in the 2ww!!! had a 38 day cycle not 35 cycle. bit late!!
i start 150 mg of clomid now tomoz but at least i know now i did ovulate and had AF on my own without having to take northisterone this month.
Good luck to everyone else on their test days.

Jewels.xx


----------



## marshajr (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm am now PUPO!

Keeping fingers crossed.
OTD 9th April

Marsha 
xxxx


----------



## elliele (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks for the bubbles!  still BFN this morning so not expecting too much now  

   gizmo

congrats Hayleigh


----------



## lizzie lou (Mar 16, 2009)

Hayleigh - congrats, that if fab news, really pleased for you.

Elliele, Gizmo and Jewels so sorry  

 for me as well. AF started Friday night.  DH away on stag weekend so have n't seen him yet but told him on the phone.  Feel numb really.

Good luck to everyone yet to test.


----------



## nudge (Oct 16, 2008)

Can I jump on?

Started 2ww yesterday with 1 blastocyst - and am already going mad - how will i last?  They have said to test on 14th April - that seems so far away.  Already I flick between confidence and complete agony, convinced it won't happen.  BUT...am going to eat well, look after me, have a relaxed week at work and try to be sensible and have a little common sense.  (at least every odd day/hour or minute!!)

Am trying to read all posts - but no where near yet....so....

So sorry to those who have been diappointed and congrats to those who have BFP - lets all look after ourselves!


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi 
    to the girls who got BFN    take care of yourselfs and take it easy.

To the very lucky girls who got BFP         Delighted for you all and hopefully i will be joining the club this day next week ,have to say im not feeling very positive ,have no symptoms not even sore (.) (.) ,no sign of implantation bleeding etc ohhhhh i know not everyone gets these signs but i just wanna feel something apart from slight a/f type feeling which i have had since the day after transfere ,putting that down to the progestrone.I hope that the rest of yous are staying sane ,im just about hanging in there BUT am starting to feel a bit emotional 
Emma


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

eknowles said:


> sezy - how are you hun? i'm just like you i was very emotional yesterday and when dh asked why i kept crying i said because my (.)(.) don't hurt anymore!! as you can imagine he just looked at me as if i had 2 heads!! also my cramping has stopped so convinced it's not worked!! lets hope it has for us both.
> 
> em xx


Hey Em - I've been a right old emotional headcase for the last two days  Cramping gone, (.y.) totally normal - everything is just so normal!!!! My lovely man asked the same question - why so emotional? I partly couldn't explain it and partly said the its cos I can't feel anything!!! He said, well of course you can't, its about the size of a pinhead at the moment!!! He's so sensible, dont know what I'd do without him 

I was really stupid yesterday......yep, call out the pee stick  I was in the supermarket and they were there and I was there....and I just couldn't help myself.......of course it was -ive as its waaaaaaay to early - embies were only 9 days old yesterday and on 7 days since transfer. But it has totally convinced me that it hasn't worked - althought the sensible part of me knows much better than that and is telling me to hang on til OTD.

Yes, I know..........but I know I'm not the only one out there who has done this sort of thing

I'm now officially 

Sez xxxxx


----------



## ShahShah (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi all

Sezy - it was far to early, if anything I do not want to do my PG test. I bought first response as have hear this is better and have hidden it in the back of bathroom cupboard so does not stare at me. 

This time i have had so many AF pains, in my last 2 ICSI i had no symptoms i am hoping thi is a sign however as Diane72 said it is true that most women would not know they are PG until at least 6 weeks it is only cos we have had them put back so most women are getting on with their normal lives!!!!

I am doing all i can to make them stick, the pregnacare tablets, brazil nuts pineapple juice, trying to rest not much housework!!!!!  Am praying for you all 

lots of love shahshah xx


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

I know shahshah, I know I need 

I'm taking Pregnacare as well, but I'm mostly just listening to my body as I truely believe it will tell me what it wants.  Lately I have just been wanting really plain foods and nothing sweet at all.  Last night I was starving and had quorn burgers on a bun with fried onions and everything.  Today I have not had much to eat as not ver hungry, but have managed to munch through 3 packets of sesame snaps!

I used a FR test (double pack!) yesterday as it said you can test 6 days before AF - I think thats what tempted me!!  But then, how do we know when AF is really due other than by going by EC date??  Our cycles have been so messed around with that its hard to tell!!  Anyway, I've hidden the second FR test so that I can't see it and Ihave vowed to wait until OTD!!

love and  

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

I have pack of 2 FR tests upstairs. OTD is Thursday but I'm testing on Wednesday. Have been tempted to test early but resisted cos of risk of getting false BFN. Friend of mine did get faint + 9 days after ET which gradually got darker. I'm also allowing for fact that Brooke and Rio were 2 days old at ET (were frozen day after EC and taken out freezer night before ET) but it was only Thursday that I got what looked like implantation bleed. Might test tomorrow if DH isn't in when I go for first pee.


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello lovely ladies,

Well I've done 2 HPTs, 1 yesterday and 1 this morning and both are negative.  To be honest, I already knew, but just needed the confirmation.

I feel bruised, but not battered and know that I have the fight to do another few cycles.

To everyone who has not been successful this cycle, bear in mind that only around 20ish% get a positive outcome and that this is a numbers game and if we keep playing, we will get the right result one day.

Good luck to all the BFP's and hope that one day I can join that club!!

Dee
xx


----------



## ShahShah (Jul 21, 2008)

My OTD is thursday - Cate1976 - i am waiting till that day but will book the day off work as could not face going in depending on result!!!  Good luck  

Sezy - yes you are right our cycles are so messed up since i started all this it has been all wrong, i used to be regular 28 days!!!  I'm not that hungry either but your right am just going with what my body tells me at moment.  Good luck to you when is your OTD?? 

Dee -     Dont worry you will get there x

ShahShah x


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Evening All,

Dee, sorry to hear your news, your positive attitude is wonderful, good luck next round!

Cate, Sezy, I have tested early in the past and once it showed up earlier another time it stayed negative literally until the day before test day then went positive, so I think as long as one can take the result with a 'pinch of salt' the do what feels right for you. good luck!

Shahshah sending you lots of sticky vibes....

Emma, I too am symptomless, only time will tell  

Nudge, welcome!!!

LizzyLou, sorry to hear your news, hope DH is home soon, you need him    

Ellielle, thinking of you 

Jewels,    

Marsha, Welcome back to the land of   and congratulations on being PUPO      

Diane x


----------



## elliele (Jun 16, 2008)

lizzylou and dee - sorry for your results, life is sooo unfair!

i love your attitude though dee and am taking strength from it!  If the test stays the same for me tomorrow then i too will keep going.  Thinking of changing clinics though this time for a fresh perspective - still got a glimmer of hope    

Love to all

Ellie x x x


----------



## egg and chips (Mar 20, 2009)

HI All, 

My OTD is Tuesday but we tested day and got a BFP!!!! yay!!!! did a clearblue and it said 2-3 weeks, does anyone know if CARE will take this as the test result or will i still have to wait until OTD?


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello guys,

Just wanted to put a few thoughts down in words to try to support/encourage anyone else who might have gotten or will get a BFN in the next few weeks.

My OTD is Tuesday 31st March and I've now done 2 negative tests, 1 today and 1 yesterday.  I'm aware that there is a very, very slim chance that I might get a change of result, but I imagine the chances of that to be about 0.1 of one percent!!!

I think that I am lucky to be blessed with an upbeat, cheerful, optimistic outlook and before I embarked on this IVF journey, I tried to make sure that I understood the actual chances.

The statistics have to be taken notice of and I was aware going into this that 80% of women in my age group (37) are unsuccessful at FET.  I decided that I would not allow myself to feel like any kind of failure/dissapointment if it did not work for us.  The more I thought about 20% success rates, the more I felt that it was a great number, but I have to think that it was always more likely not to work.  Would anyone here back a horse that was 80% likely to lose a race?  (I know its a rubbish analogy, but it's the best I have today).

I have to now accept that this FET has not worked, but what are my choices?  

Do I lock myself in a darkened room and let myself cry and howl and feel absolutely depressed and down?  
Do I push my husband away and not allow his sorrow to hep me recover?  
Do I cut myself off from my friends who have children because I can't cope with them?  
Do I allow all my anger and frustration to colour my view of my life and kill all enjoyment or happiness until I have a baby in my arms.  

What will happen if I let that happen?  

Will my clinic ring me and say that they've made a mistake and that I am actually pregnant.  Of course not and by allowing myself to soak in misery and heartbreak, who will I actually be hurting?

Or course I'm going to allow myself a month or 2 to heal, feel a bit stronger and maybe enjoy a beer or two.  When I feel stronger, only then will I allow myself back on this crazy journey again.

I'm not saying that I don't care, of course I do, but I have to be realistic about the chances of success and I'm not going to let my life be destroyed by infertility.

Where is it written that we all get what we want in life?  Maybe a great husband, a nice home, good friends and a lovely, supportive family is what I get?  I have to appreciate what I have and enjoy my life.

If I have a baby some day, it has to be an enhancement to my life and I can't live a half existence waiting for my life to start when I get a baby.  

On a positive note, I now know that I my body responds well to the down regulating drugs, that my DH and I can create 'viable' embryos and most importantly we can get to the stage of transfers.  How many unfortunate ladies even here on this site never even get to the transfer stage and face abandoned cycle after abandoned cycle?  

Best of luck to everyone testing in the next few weeks and massive hugs to all those who, like a silent army, march towards motherhood.

It's good to talk,

Dee


----------



## sjane1 (Nov 12, 2008)

hi ladies

sorry i have not had time to read all the posts but congrats to all the BFP, big hugs to all the BFN and fingers crossed for the ladies in waiting.  |We ar e due to test tomorrow but going to try and hang off a few days - 2nd attempt at IUI but not holding much hope.  

xxxx


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Dee, so sorry hon.   Glad you are feeling ok about it, I think you have the same sort of outlook as I do on the whole situation. I think it helps a bit, even though it can't take away the dissapointment.

If you want to join us on the inbetweenies board, please do. We are quite up beat and positive for a bunch of BFNers and most of us are waiting a couple of months before jumping back on the rollercoaster.

DFx


----------



## egg and chips (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Dee,

I have read your post and i just have to say i have so much admiration for your attitude in dealing with the emotional rollacoster that is infertility, Like you say about odd's i too think like you, luckily we were given a 50/50 chance of ours working, and my DH said yeah but 5/10 fail, my answer was yeah but you play the lotto each week and that has millions to one chance of working- personally 50/50 odds to me are great,

Good luck with your journey I wish you all the best

Egg and chips

xx


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Egg and chips,

Well done on your BFP.  Have a safe and happy 8 months!!!

Dee


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Shahshah - I'm testing 4 April I hopt its  but not holding out too much hope.

Dee - so sorry on you result.  But thank you for your beautiful and positive words.  These are similar words I said to myself before I got on thise rollercoaster ride and I know that I have lost sight of all these things during this last week.  I said to my dh that, if there was no baby after several attempts, then the universe is telling me something and that there is something else I must do with my life.  I made a vow to myself that I would go and see and do all the things that I have always wanted to do that may not be possible if a baby were to arrive.  At our age the odds are stacked against us, but then miracles do happen and I'm willing to give it a good few goes if it doesn't happen this time.  But you do have to draw the line at some point don't you?  Thank you for reminding me of these things.

Having said that, I must remain positive - after all, who knows?

Been a bit tearful and emotional for two days now  

So grateful for FF - I would be totally mad by now

Lots of love to you all,

xxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Gizmo* ~ oh hun, i'm so sad your AF arrived....many hugs to you 

*Jewels* ~ sorry you got a ......much luck for this cycle   

*Lizzie* ~ many hugs to you....sorry that DH is away too hun, hope he's back soon 

*Ellie*  really hope it turns around for you tomorrow  

*Dee* ~ are you not still a wee bit early hun.....a couple of days can make a difference  



Diane72 said:


> Lizzy, thanks for the welcome back and the luck, here's hoping I won't have to be back again in the future, unless its after a


Hi *Diane* ~ it's funny but everytime someone comes on here I hope they never have to come back again (in a nice way of course )

*Sue* ~ how are you doing now....hope you're not in too much pain. Lots of luck for the 17th  

Hi *Els* ~ welcome aboard and lots of luck to you  

*Marsha* ~ welcome to you too. Enjoy being PUPO and loads of luck  

*Nudge* ~ hi there and welcome...you've got a long wait!!  

*Sharshar* ~ think anything is normal on a 2ww hun  Certainly don't think pains are bad though  

*Sezy* ~ belly dancing sounds fun. (((hugs))) for yesterday  Ooooh, just seen your other post   

*Em* ~ (((hugs))) for you too...it's not unusual for symptoms to stop. Fingers cossed for you  

Hi *Emma, Cate and Sjane* ~ hope you are all ok 

Hi *Corrin* ~ how are you getting on...ok i hope 

*Hayleigh* ~ congratulations.....be very happy and healthy 

*Egg and Chips* ~ congratulations to you too....fab news. Your name always makes me hungry!! 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Ok ladies

Now I am confused - after a bit of spotting yesterday - only on wiping and only pinking discharge on wiping - which looked like the beginning of AF, hence my post in haste today - AF still hasn't officially arrived - only pinkish on wiping and no more - nothing in knickers etc... sorry for TMI!!!! So after about 34 hours since first bit, still no full flow AF!!!! Please send some     my way!!

Congrats Egg and Chips    - are you at CARE nottingham


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Egg and Chips: Congratulations on your BFP.

gizmo: Could the spotting have been implantation bleed? What you've described is what I've read implantation bleed to be like.


----------



## lyons401 (Mar 19, 2009)

its a def bfn for us,we are gutted

love and best wishes to those with bfp's and good luck to those on the 2ww

my hubby and i have appt with chinese herbalist and we are going to try argc later in the year

Jill xx


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

So sorry Jill for your BFN  

Congrats to Egg and Chips!!

I'm feeling much more positive today - I think that probably the sunshine helps  

I've taken some time to put myself into a more neutral state.  Either this is going to work or it isn't and actually, there is nothing I can do either way, other than follow the instructions given to me by my clinic.  I know that for women of my age (I'm actually going to turn 39 in May) there is an 18-20% chance of icsi working, just as Dee said - but ultimately its a 50/50 gamble isn't it? It either will or wont!

If I get a BFN, then I shall just take some time to get my body back in balance and try again in 3 months.  If I get a BFP, then I shall just take each day as it comes as there is still a long road between BFP and a bouncing baby!

Either way, there is no point worrying, as worrying has no effect either way!

Only 5 more sleeps until test day  

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Sezy

It's lovely to see you've got your positivity back   Just wanted to say, after reading the stats 18-20% chance of success. At my initial consultation I was told by my Dr that I have ''Poor eggs and Embies'' and compared me to a ''washing Machine but with a broken door''   and to top the lot gave me a 10% change of pregnancy and strongly urged me to go down the DE route..!! Anyway, My OTD was yesterday and I got a    and today might I add    with my own eggs   It does and can happen honey..! sending you masses of        and heres to a +ve   GOOD LUCK   


Gizmo -        here you go honey, NO AF has to be a good sign    

Lyons - I am so terribly sorry   BFN's are just the worst     so sorry..x



Egg and Chips -    Many CONGRATS lovely on your    

Love and LUCK to you all waiting to test


----------



## LaRubiaX (Mar 30, 2009)

Morning all, can I join?  I had an emby transferred last Sunday so test date April 5th (can you add me to the list please?).  I feel lousy with rotten AF pain at the moment and my (.)(.) are really tender, so expecting a negative result (don't dare to hope it could be positive).  But reading all the positive messages on here has really been uplifting over the last week when I found this site by mistake, and figure it's time I joined in.
Good luck to all,
Sally


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

_*GOOD LUCK Sally*_  I had AF type pains from 3dpt and I got my   yesterday Oh, and today   DONT GIVE UP HOPE


----------



## bizi5 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hello everyone
I'd like to join you too - had ET 29/03 (D3: a grade 1 and a grade 2 embie) and OTD is 09/04 (I think). Feeling bloaty from the progesterone and breasts slightly sore, but that's all so far (but I know it's early).
Panicked myself yesterday as I sat there with a hot water bottle for a few hours after ET before reading that this is a bad thing after transfer - bit worried that I might have mucked up our chances and cursing myself.

lots of luck to everyone else still waiting for OTD
xx


----------



## LaRubiaX (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Hayley - many congrats to you on your wonderful news! 

Don't dare get my hopes up as been waiting for this so long; it'll be worse if I do and then it's a BFN!!!


----------



## LaRubiaX (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry Hayleigh just realised I spelt your name wrong!!


----------



## queenie73 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello all,

I had my Blasto transfer today so can thankfully join you all in the 2 weeks wait.  My test day is 8th April....

I know I have to be calm and realistic but....

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Thank you I needed that.

Q73


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Pee stick 1 used this morning. Not putting result online till I've used pee stick 2 on Wednesday and told my parents and friends from church. I will say that I'm confident the result is accurate.


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

BFN    AF arrived


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Victors Valiant:  and  for you and DH.


----------



## GabiFR (Aug 24, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Lizzy, can I join the thread? I had FET today, OTD is April 10th (I think), I had 2 embies (4 days old, one at morulla stage and the other 9 cell), this is my 4th tx, after 3 ICSIs, 2BFN and 1 BFP but m/c at 5 weeks.
  
Victors Valiant, I am so sorry for your BFN, lots os     for you.

wishing lots of     to everyone else.

Gabi x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Yet again ladies its a negitive from me! I come on today!        

Sorry to everyone else that got  to but congrats to everyone who got there  x


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

DK:  and  for you and DH.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Jill* ~ i'm really so sorry. Take care of yourself and lots of luck with the ARGC 

*VV* ~ sorry to see your news too....many hugs 

*DK* ~ ah hun, sorry the  arrived 

*Gizmo* ~ everything crossed it's implantation hun. Lots of  

*Cate* ~ hope it's great news  

*Sezy* ~ here's some more  for you and some bubbles too to keep the positive spirit going 

*Hayleigh* ~ just goes to show you can beat the odds hey....fabulous 

*Sally, Bizi, Queenie, Gabi and Alison* ~ welcome to the thread, fab to have you all on here. Loads of luck and  

Hope everyone's ok 

Love and luck  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## elliele (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi all

Definitely BFN for us today - am now pleased that i tested yesterday as i am feeling much more positive today and can look forward towards the next treatment.  We will continue until i am 40 (only just 3, so guessing we could get 5 more treatments in that time - if it doesn't work by then i think we are being told something and need to move on with our lives!!

Good Luck to you all

Ellie x x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sorry to see that Ellie....love and luck for your future journey  xxx


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

hi all, newbie here have been lurking for a while!!

i'm also on 2ww i'm day 9 today and can admit this is one hell of a rollercoaster!  i'm not getting any symptoms only af like cramps and headaches.  so may people are experiencing so much more why is this,  please help as i'm going   crazy here!!!

lisa


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

elliele: Sorry to hear you've got BFN. Best of luck for the future, hope you get a BFP on next tx.


----------



## Spanner01 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hello,

So sorry to the ladies who got the N's... ............................but also Congrats to the ladies who got the P's... 

I am on day 5 past ET, with OTD 6th April so can I be added to the list.... have tenderish boobs, bloatedness from pessys and some cramping type stuff, but it could all be wind !!! 


love Spanner
xx


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Good Evening All,

Ellielle, sorry to hear the news. Good luck for your next round.

DK, VV, Jill    

Hayleigh, wonderful!       

Cate, sounds promising  

Gabi, great to see you on the 2WW board now        

Lisa, Spanner, Queenie, Alison, Bizie, Welcome! 

Sezy, glad to see the   shine through. Hopefully we'll reach our 'pot of gold' at the end of the  soon!


Gizmo     

Egg and Chips  

Hugs to everyone else, 

As for me I bought 2 first response and 2 clearblue digital tests tonight, when will I learn not to put temptation in my path, my test date isn't until Saturday!!!!  

Diane x


----------



## Beep (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Lisa

Dont go mad chick, from what I've been reading some people get pains, some people don't and a BFP can result from either.  Its the not knowing that drives us mad and the analysing every little thing.

Rest up well hun and hopefully the rest of the 2 weeks will go quickly.

Beep
x


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

morning ladies hope you are all well

I'm sooooo down at the moment.  convinced myself this cycle hasn't worked as feeling no symptoms what so ever keep wanting sore (.y.), cramps or implantation bleed but getting nothing!!! just want OTD to come so i can phone and get rolling with next treatment... and to top it all off we go away for easter and 2 acquaintances has invited themselves along with the group and they have 2 kids too so in total have 7 kids the week i find out the treatment hasn't worked!!!  

just want to go to bed and not wake up until next week  

em xx


----------



## Spanner01 (Nov 3, 2008)

Morning Ladies.

Lisa... with regards the pains. I woke up this morning and felt absolutely nothing.. I felt like I felt before TX.  I have odd twinges, but I now believe this is the "pessary effect" ( trapped wind  ). It is out of out hands... all we can do is wait ( god its hard!!!! )

Em......don't beat yourself up and give up hope just because you have none of these pains... There are a LOT of women who do not know they are pg until way after..... Please keep positive, but to help you along.. here is some from me.....        .
Positive thoughts brings positive energy ( so my angel guide from the WWW. tells me!! 

take care

    &    to ALL.

love Spanner
xx


----------



## LaRubiaX (Mar 30, 2009)

Em try not to get too stressed (hahahahaha like how easy is that), as I'm sure that won't help 
You are testing the day after me and while I'm convinced mine hasn't worked either, I'm determined that if it hasn't worked this time that I'll just try again as soon as I can, and will be grateful that I got this far.  DH keeps reminding me that there are plenty of others out there worse off!
Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

ahhh spanner thank shun.... going insane  ,  but hey i've never been pregnant so don't know what to expect.  this is one crazy ride!!

hope all you ladies get your   answered.
lots of luck to us all

lisa x


----------



## LaRubiaX (Mar 30, 2009)

hey lisa don't let it get you down!  we're all different - and i think each pregnancy is different too, so no one really knows until we've got that result on a stick!
best of luck for the 5th april - same day as me - so hopefully one of us will be lucky!
sally


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Em - I could have written that e-mail a few weeks ago.  I had no symptoms whatsoever, 100% certain that it hadn't worked.  I was thinking about the next cycle in June, I was going to go back to the gym, get my BMI down to improve my chances, healthy eating etc etc, and out of the blue I got a BFP!  Please don't give up, keep positive, there is still hope.  Sending you and everyone else that needs it lots of         

Sue


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Just a fleeting visit to say hi!

Welcome to the rollercoaster ride for all you newbies!  

Diane72 - we have the same OTD!!  The clinic gave me hpt to bring home with me and I have a FR test lurking at the back of the draw!  After silly peestick moment on Saturday Ihave managed to stay away from them so far, though have been sorely tempted today!

Still feeling completely normal - had a bit of an AF type belly ache earlier, but I think it was just a bit of wind    (.Y.) normal (and I would normally have very sore ones just before AF).  I'm not even bloated!!

A couple of questions:  Are any of you having or have you had night sweats?  I've woken up the last couple of nights absolutely drenched and the heating hasn't even been on....I've heard that it can be a side effect of the crinone prgesterone gel - or a sign of AF coming - or an early PG symptom!!!!!  Any ideas?

Second:  and sorry if this is TMI - but I've been having funny twinges in my 'bits'  - kinda feels like someone pinching one of the lips or a little achy miscle spasm .  Anyone else had this? (....defo tmi I know, but I have to ask!!!!)

   Nice to see everyone feeling fairly positive on here at the moment - lets keep it up ladies  

I've lost track of all the testers over the last few days, and I have go and pick my dad up from the airport shortly, so no time go go through all the post - but.......

   for anyone who got a BFN - keep your chin up, look after yourself and   for the next time.

and   to any BFP's - hopefully there will be a few more of us joining you very soon    

Lots of love and hugs to everyone,

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## sarahwi (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi im currently on my 2ww EC 20th March and ET 23rd 2 3 day embryos put back  

I have had what seems like AF pains most days and its sending me crazy to be honest  

I have also been really insane and have tested the last two days and got BFN really hope it was just a case of too early.

My OTD is on friday 03.04.09 two weeks after EC just wondered if everyones is two weeks after EC or ET ?

Thanks 

Sarah


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey Sarah,

My 2ww is 14 days from ET - 16 days from EC.

And it can't come soon enough!!!!!

Love

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi *Lisa* ~ welcome to the thread. Symptoms can vary so much hun, some people get none at all  

*Spanner, Sarah and Rose* ~ welcome to you all too. Lots of luck  

*Diane* ~ lock them in the cupboard until Saturday hun 

*Em* (((hugs))) Lots of   coming your way 

Hi *Beep, Sezy and Sally* ~ hope you are all ok 

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm a lady in waiting too! Mind if I join you OTD is 6 April.

     for all of you "waiting"

Huge big    - for anyone with a BFN

   - many congratulations for our BFP's

Kate xx


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello all,

Blood test from clinic confirmed my BFN today so I am taking myself off to the inbetweenies board.

Best of best of luck to everyone for BFPs galore.

Keep the faith,

Love Dee
xx


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

- sorry to hear your news hun


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

em:       for you.  Hope you find a way to cope with the trip away.


----------



## nudge (Oct 16, 2008)

So Sorry Dee.. thinking of you.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way...

*APR/MAY 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=189315.0


----------

